# Steroid Profiles By Big Cat and others



## GFR (Dec 7, 2005)

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/catsteroids.htm

*I thought a thread that listed facts about each type of Steroid would be helpful to some of us and especially to people new to this topic.
Feel free to post profiles, sample cycles and links. *


----------



## GFR (Dec 7, 2005)

*Mods   where did all the posts go?????*


----------



## GFR (Dec 7, 2005)

Anadrol

Pharmaceutical Name: Oxymetholone
Chemical structure: 17 beta-hydroxy-2-hydroxymethylene-17alpha-methyl-5 alpha-androstan-3-one
Molecular weight of base: 332.482

*Characteristics:*

Oxymetholone is without a doubt the strongest and most visibly active steroid to date. Not only does it act very rapidly, it causes a virtual explosion of mass. Gains of up to 10 pounds in 2 weeks are not uncommon. This is largely due to a moderate to low androgenic effect combined with a high anabolic activity also mediated by non-AR mechanisms (mechanisms other than simply binding the androgen receptor). You can imagine that the gains made on oxymetholone aren't the leanest. You would note a drastic smoothing out of the muscle due to estrogen-related fat (lipolysis) and water retention. This lipolysis has been shown to be rather drastic. One study1 on long-term hemodialysis patients showed beyond a doubt the role that oxymetholone can play in causing hyperlipedemia. The fat deposition rate, post-hepatic (after processing by the liver), increased drastically in the oxymetholone group while numbers remained stable in the control group.

It has been suggested that the estrogenic effects of oxymetholone may not be as much mediated by estrogen, as by oxymetholone itself activating the estrogen receptor. Because there is little to no aromatisation off oxymetholone, the possible progestational effect was examined first. Similar to that of nandrolone perhaps. But a study2 testing the progestational effects of oxymetholone and methandrostenolone against those of testosterone as well as nandrolone and its metabolites showed that the progestagenic activity of oxymetholone wasn't even in the neighbourhood of that of testosterone, let alone nandrolone. Ruling out the possibility of progestagenic activity and aromatisation, that only left oxymetholone engaging in a structure with the estrogen receptor itself. Since it has an A-ring similar to that of estradiol (the prime estrogen) so this would be the most logical explanation. Since progesterone acts as an estrogen agonist, it would require circulating estrogen to negotiate such levels of water build-up as oxymetholone causes, so it seemed like a far-fetched idea to begin with.

The water component resulting from oxymetholone use is not be under-estimated either. The benefit of water retention is of course a lubrication of the joints, allowing the comfort of pain-free workouts even with extremely heavy weights, as well as the retention of more nutrients inside the cell, possibly leading to more permanent growth in muscle tissue. The downside to a massive water retention is that it gives you a rather puffed up look. A look not uncommon in off-season competitive bodybuilders and the heaviest classes of powerlifters. With the estrogen increase of course comes the increased risk of more side-effects such as gynocomastia (growth of breast tissue in men). Therefore its always advised that a cycle of oxymetholone is accompanied by the use of an anti-estrogen such as Nolvadex. Nolvadex, keeping in mind that aromatase enzyme is not involved, would be the wiser choice as it blocks the receptor for estrogen rather than the aromatase enzyme. Its wise to note as well that the gains from oxymetholone are largely mediated by estrogen, so reducing estrogen may reduce results as well.

Because it is mild androgen as well as a potent estrogen, blood volume is increased. Androgens raise the red blood cells (although this has been shown to happen through a mechanism other than erythropoesis3) to improve aerobic performance while estrogens increase the white blood cells in an attempt to stimulate the immunity. Couple that increase in blood cells to an increase in water and you get a serious increase in blood volume. This effect has been known to result in magnificent pumps for the users of oxymetholone products. The synthesis of extra erythrocytes (Red blood cells) also increases stamina and performance (this effect is largely negated by the larger estrogenic component. Oxymetholone is not a good product for athletes). Together with the unbelievable strength effect of oxymetholone's water retention that makes for some incredible workouts. On a side note, these characteristics make for anadrol's popular use in treating anemia.

The use of oxymetholone should be strict and brief. While it is no doubt the strongest steroid, quantitatively, its also by far the most hazardous steroid to your health. Apart from the great risk of common steroid-related side-effects (acne vulgaris, benign prostate hypertrophy, gynocomastia and androgenetic alopecia), it also has numerous other side-effects. Most notable is oxymetholone's hepatoxicity (damaging to the liver) : Its standard 17-alpha-alkylated as with most oral steroids, resulting in an inavoidable raise in liver transaminase enzyme counts. The most frequent of the hepatoxic effects is jaundice4 (yellow coloration of the skin) due to an oxymetholone induced increase in biliburine, but others include peliosis hepatis and formation of hepatic tumors (cancer). And that's not all. There is also a number of intrinsic side-effects noted with the use of this steroid. Headaches, stomach aches, nausea, vomiting, insomnia and diarrhea are among common afflictions associated with oxymetholone use.

This is the reason why only strict doses of oxymetholone are used , often only 1-2 tabs of 50 mg. The general rule of thumb is to use 0.5 or 0.6 mg per pound of bodyweight, most likely putting you in the 100-150 mg range. Because of the negative effects on the liver, its often not used for more than a two or three weeks. The results are fast, but also fleeting and therapy is usually continued with another aromatizable compound, most likely a long acting testosterone like Sustanon or testosterone enanthate. The Anabolic Review also warns that under no circumstances should oxymetholone use exceed 6 weeks. When using oxymetholone, or any oral 17-alpha-alkylated steroid for that matter, one should always consult a physician on a frequent basis and get your liver values checked. Its not that oxymetholone is necessarily more toxic to the liver, but rather that much higher doses are needed than with other oral steroids, so the relative risk increases as well.

Other notes I should mention about this compound are that oxymetholone's androgenic qualities are not linked to a 5-alpha reduced form. As a matter of fact it shows rather poor interaction with the 5AR enzyme, making it futile to treat a possible increase in hair loss with 5-alpha reductase-blocking products such as finasteride. Its androgenic component stems from the fact that oxymetholone is very much like Dihydrotestosterone were it not for the added 2-hydroxymethylene group. Since this group can be metabolically removed, that would leave methyl-DHT. A compound with a weaker affinity for the androgen receptor than straight DHT, but more active and with less affinity for the DHT-reducing enzyme 3beta hydroxysteroid dehydrogenase. Ultimately resulting in much stronger, instead of weaker androgenic effects than compounds that are actively 5-alpha reduced. This evens out largely, because the distribution is even across the body, where 5-alpha-reduction usually concentrates more potent androgenic forms in androgen responsive tissue such as skin and scalp.

The effect on the blood pressure is rather drastic, so its recommend that you use a anti-hypertensive drug in conjunction, especially if you already have a fairly high blood pressure. Here too the care and control of a physician is advised. Because of the HPTA (hypothalamic-pituitary-testicular axis) suppressive nature, the use of Clomid or Nolvadex and HCG is advised as well towards the end of your oxymetholone use. Lastly, oxymetholone also has an ill effect on the glucose tolerance5, causing borderline diabetic situations. Something to be weary of if you yourself have been diagnosed with similar problems already.

In conclusion one can safely state that the negative effects on the system associated with the use of this hormone are rather drastic and that the use is therefore not recommended for beginners, women or people who have pre-existing afflictions. Nonetheless Anadrol remains a popular steroid among experienced users to kick-start a steroid cycle because of its magnificent increases in strength and size. Most people who have used oxymetholone with great success have no problem calling it the strongest and most reliable steroid available today. A somewhat surprising remark however, since Methandrostenolone can produce similar results with half or a third of the doses normally used with oxymetholone and with less side-effects. So personally I would recommend methandrostenolone over oxymethelone, as its clearly stronger, milligram fro milligram. Oxymetholone remains a strong and favorable compound however, despite its side-effects. Its effects may also be slightly more explosive than those of methandrostenolone and therefore people seeking strength may give it an edge over the former.

A lot of oxymetholone products were discontinued in the early 90's due to the high rate of side-effects, making them rather uninteresting. The renewed interest came when it was being effectively used in the treatment of the wasting disease AIDS, sparking a comeback. Nonetheless users should note that the original 50 mg Anadrol50 was taken over by Unimed. The original Anadrol50 by Syntex is no longer made or found. There has also been a surge of legit underground compounds such as the Ttokkyo oxymetolona 50. So be careful and do your homework when looking for Oxymetholone.

Stacking and Use:

Anadrol is an oral only compound and is 17-alpha alkylated with a methylgroup to allow for a higher yield when having to traverse the liver, as with most oral compounds. As such it has a good degree of hepatoxicity and should not be used for longer than 6 weeks on end and it is highly recommended that you get your liver values checked regularly. Because of its long activity and poor affinity (due the the 17AA) good results can be obtained with a single daily dose, so spreading your doses out is an option but is anything but necessary. A single dose of 50-100 mg every day is recommended, but doses as high as 150 or 200 are used by experienced bodybuilders as well. Due to its rapid action and high toxicity, its mostly used to kickstart a longer injectable cycle in the first 3-5 weeks of that cycle. It will add a lot of mass and strength on immediately, getting you through the low-result beginning of an injectable cycle. Its use is thus very similar to that of Dianabol, but with the latter being slightly more versatile.

As such it makes a good match early in a stack with you standard testosterone/nandrolone stacks, with boldenone (equipoise) and methenolone (primobolan) as well. Since it has a high intrinsic affinity for the estrogen receptor and next to no intrinsic affinity for the androgen receptor I doubt anyone would contemplate using this for cutting. To even out the massive water retention one might choose to stack it with trenbolone (finaplix/parabolan) or stanazolol (Winstrol/Stromba) but never for the purpose of looking lean. Anadrol, like Dianabol, may also be one of the few orals that has real merit when using it alone. Although the gains are often hard, near impossible to keep afterwards.

In terms of secondary drugs, I wish I had a lot to recommend here, but really there isn't much to be helped with oxymetholone. Even with liver protection it would still do serious damage and with every bit of added protection, the efficacy rate of oxymetholone would go down. As for estrogen maintenance, Nolvadex being the strongest of estrogen receptor antagonists comes highly recommended and preferably in higher than normal doses, 30-40 mg, as its oxymetholone itself that is the culprit and not its aromatized form. On the other hand, we need to take into account that more than half of Anadrol's anabolic action stems from this estrogenic action as well. So its sort of trading less side-effects for gains. One thing that is advised is blood pressure medication as extreme hypertension has been noted. And I'll say it a third and last time, its best to get regular liver check-ups when taking Anadrol.


----------



## GFR (Dec 7, 2005)

Anavar

Pharmaceutical Name: Oxandrolone (OXA)
Chemical Structure: 5 alpha-androstan-2-oxa-17 alpha-methyl-17 beta-ol-3-one
Molecular Weight Of Base: 306.4442 

*Characteristics:*

AAn intrinsically weak steroid with a high price-tag and low availability, oxandrolone owes its large popularity due to its safety. In sharp contrast to oxymetholone, oxandrolone is quite generally considered to be the safest of all steroids. Its effects are more than well-documented and have been for a few decades now. The medical community values oxandrolone as a safe alternative for more harmful steroids, which is why it is considered safe for use in children and even in patients suffering hepa-toxicity as the result of alternate steroid use1.

It's most noted medical use has been in the expediting of wound healing2,3 often practically applied to the treatment of burns 4,5,6. But recently its gaining popularity again as a means of keeping weight on HIV-infected patients suffering from wasting due to the immuno-deficiency virus. It was also considered safe for use in prepubescent children with a growth delay7. No major harmful effects were noted from this particular therapy, eventhough one study8 reported that the use of oxandrolone did speed up the onset of puberty in these children. Furthermore oxandrolone has found frequent applications in the treatment of other wasting symptoms for hepatitis and cancer as well as the treatment of osteoporosis in both men and women of all ages.

Oxandrolone was introduced in the year 1964, when Searle came out with the original Anavar. It quickly became the popular drug in the sports crowd for people looking for a safer alternative to the major steroid at the time, Dianabol (methandrostenolone). It remained one of the best-sellers for well over 2 decades until it was indefinitely discontinued in the year 1989. Much to the regret of the recreational bodybuilding and powerlifting community. The prices have remained high for the little stock that remained available. The only brand readily found was oxandrolone SPA, manufactured in Milano, Italy. That is, until 1995 when its use in the treatment of the then vastly spreading immuno-deficiency disease AIDS9 sparked the interest of BTG, a US-based company who came out with Oxandrin. The first widely available oxandrolone product since Anavar production was stopped.

The main reasons for the wide-spread use of oxandrolone in sports is because it is very appealing to female athletes as well as male athletes. It causes little or no virilization properties, demonstrated by its medical uses to treat women. This is rather surprising since oxandrolone does not aromatize either. It's the only steroid that is both safe and convenient without producing excess estrogen. That makes it particularly useful when cutting up for a contest or preventing an increase in body-fat due to estrogenic effects. In fact the main use of oxandrolone to a bodybuilder is in the maintenance of lean mass while reducing body-fat. Oxandrolone itself may not actually reduce body-fat, but it too plays a key role in the process. Like most non-aromatizing compounds it has a repressing effect on the appetite making it easier for the user to control cravings and stay strict with his diet.

Oxandrolone also has little effect on the body's own natural hormone production. The negative feedback was found to be very minor, meaning that during short term use no suppression of Gonadotropin releasing hormone (GnRH, start of natural testosterone production) was noted. This meant that whatever gains made, as little as they may have been, were very easily maintained post-cycle. So there was also no use for products like Clomid or Nolvadex in conjunction with oxandrolone consumption. The easy to maintain low gains would indicate a low binding to the androgen receptor. While not extremely high, it should actually be noted that it does have quite decent binding to the androgen receptor. But the reason for its mild effects is quite likely the low dose used. Rarely if ever are doses higher than 20 mg used on a daily basis. Either because of convenience or due to the high price. But comparing that the doses of other steroids this is remarkably low. So its only logical the gains and side-effects aren't particularly notable.

Of course a bodybuilder has limited use for a compound that is both a weak androgen in the doses mostly used and doesn't aromatize since no mentionable effect on mass can be produced to satisfy the chemically enhanced athlete. Therefor it is best noted that oxandrolone is most popular with power- and weightlifters to enhance strength without increasing bodyweight. This is valued highly since strength athletes often compete in weight-classes. Oxandrolone does not increase strength through androgenic stimulation, at least not primarily. It stimulates the formation of phosphocreatine, a body compound that can replenish ATP (adenosine tri-phosphate) , the main energy currency of the living organism. This gives an incredible increase in short term anaerobic performance, the type needed for explosive action such as sprinting and lifting weight.

For bodybuilders the best results are seen when stacking oxandrolone with a highly androgenic compound. Either during a mass stack with aromatizable products to boost strength a little more, or in conjunction with a non-estrogenic compound. This is most beneficial since it can maintain lean mass, decrease appetite, improve sharpness of the muscle and keep strength levels up without giving increased androgenic risk (acne, prostate hypertrophy, hair loss) when stacked with pure androgens (stanozolol, drostanolone). For those looking for safe maintenance of muscle mass a stack of Anavar with Primobolan is not a bad investment (but a big investment). The common use of oxandrolone is estimated, at 0.125 mg per pound of bodyweight. For men it should be closer to 0.2 mg per pound, for women 0.08 mg per pound per day.

The downsides to oxandrolone are minor. The worst problem by far is the poor availability and high price. But it has to be noted that, eventhough oxandrolone is nowhere near Halotestin or anadrol in hepa-toxicity, it too is a 17-alpha-alkylated substance that can cause liver damage if used for long periods on end. Other common side-effects include headaches, loss of libido, diarrhea and dizziness.

The conclusion to follow these paragraphs is of course that oxandrolone is understandably still a popular and very versatile steroid, much desired by both experienced athletes and novice users because of its many properties. While few will say this is the best or their favorite steroid, you won't find many that will have anything negative to say about it either.

Stacking and Use:

Because of its mild nature and the low doses generally used with oxandrolone there is very little use for secondary compounds like anti-aromatase drugs, estrogen receptor antagonists or blood pressure medication. That in itself may somewhat make up for the high cost and little gains made on it.

In stacks Anavar is sometimes used to increase strength or help maintain it during mass phases. Oxandrolone obviously has very little to add in terms of mass compared to the other substances used to obtain such goals. It fades in comparison to test, Deca, Anadrol, D-bol and such. Nonetheless it is added quite often, perhaps because people assume it will make the overall stack less hazardous, but that's a myth of course. Frankly I would imagine there are better and cheaper things to waste your money on if mass is what you seek.

On a cutting phase oxandrolone makes a good match for 120-140 mcg of clenbuterol daily stacked with something in the nature of Halotestin or Winstrol. The combination improves muscle hardness and striation as well as support mass and strength retention. Experienced users would preferably add testosterone propionate or Equipoise no doubt, rather than Halotestin or Winstrol due to less hazard to the liver associated with those two drugs, especially Halotestin.

Mostly it is used for decent strength gains without gaining too much weight, particularly suited for weight- and powerlifters and martial artists. In that aspect, and in my humble opinion, Winstrol would be a good choice for a stack. 50 mg of Winstrol every day to every other day stacked with 30-40 mg of oxandrolone daily would give a very good result in overall strength enhancement without adding a mentionable amount of weight to the frame.


----------



## GFR (Dec 7, 2005)

Deca-Durabolin

Pharmaceutical Name: Nandrolone / Nor-testosterone (as undecanoate)
Chemical structure: "19-Nor-4-androstene-3-one,17b-ol" or "4-Estren-17beta-ol-3-one"
Molecular weight of base: 274.4022
Molecular weight of ester: 172.2668 (Decanoic acid, 10 carbons)

*
Characteristics:*

The decanoate ester of nandrolone is generally referred to as Deca, stemming from the brand name Deca-Durabolin under which nandrolone was marketed by the Organon company. But as the reference list up above suggests there are many generic forms of this compound available. Nandrolone is perhaps the best marketed and easy to get steroid out there and it has always enjoyed an immense popularity. Its fairly accurate to state that safe for Dianabol, Deca is by far the most used steroid. The deca/d-bol stack, it is often suggested, is where the practice of stacking comes from. But what does it owe its popularity too ? Well, nandrolone has some unique qualities that make it unlike any other steroid known to man.

Nandrolone is more commonly known as the base steroid 19Nor-testosterone. As this structure would indicate its like testosterone in appearance but for one small change : the absence of a carbon atom in the 19th position. This gives it a number of very distinct features. First of all it makes nandrolone a notably weaker agonist of the androgen receptor. That alone causes quite a reduction in the risk of androgenic side-effects. This is because it is the only steroid that is affected by the 5-alpha-reductase (5AR) enzyme in a way that makes it even less androgenic. Unlike testosterone which forms DHT (dihydrotestosterone) at the 5AR enzyme, a hormone 3-4 times as potent as an androgen receptor stimulator, nandrolone forms DHN (dihydronandrolone) a hormone that is even less suited than the already mild parent hormone for agonizing the androgen receptor. Those two features combined make nandrolone a very safe bet for people at risk for prostate hypertrophy, acne and aggravated male pattern hair loss. At the same time its estimated that nandrolone is 2.4 times as anabolic as testosterone1, on a gram for gram basis.

Due to the many different ways that testosterone mediates anabolism, one has to take that statement with a serious grain of salt, but it does establish nandrolone as a potent muscle builder and performance enhancer with a comparatively safe character, at least androgenically speaking. This androgenic mildness is perhaps the greatest reason for its popularity. But due to the lack of immediate anabolic activity nandrolone is rarely used alone. Its the most known and sought after product for use as a base steroid, to use in conjunction with a more androgenic specimen to enhance the results without increasing androgenic side-effects to a serious degree.

The ways in which nandrolone exerts its anabolic effects are two-fold. First of all it's a good mediator for nitrogen retention. When nitrogen retention is high, in essence it means that the cells are taking up more nitrogen than they are releasing. Why is this a good thing though? Well every amino acid has what is known as an amino-group, which contains nitrogen. When nitrogen is retained it means there is a high concentration of amino acids in a cell, which in turn positively affects the rate of protein synthesis. Since every tissue in the body is made from protein, including muscle, this means that muscle hypertrophy is facilitated. A second factor is through estrogen. While nandrolone's rate of aromatization is considerably smaller than that of testosterone, it does convert to a particularly powerful form of estrogen??¹. This has been noted to increase glycogen storage, growth hormone release and upgrade the androgen receptor in some tissues. In this case it also entails agonizing of aldosterone, but more on that later.

On an interesting note, the 5-alpha-reduced versions enlighten us as to the anabolic effect of nandrolone as opposed to that of testosterone. Since nandrolone is weakened at the 5AR enzyme and testosterone becomes notably stronger at the 5AR enzyme it makes sense that testosterone would be a better anabolic mediator in tissues with a high concentration of this enzyme, and that nandrolone would be the stronger of the two in tissues with a lower count of 5AR enzyme1b. Because 5AR is not as well represented in muscle tissue it accounts for the finding that nandrolone is 2.4 times more anabolic when it comes directly to muscular hypertrophy. It also explains why its less of a risk for androgenic side-effects such as benign prostate hypertrophy (BPH) and androgenetic alopecia (MPB). Both the prostate and the scalp namely have high concentrations of the 5AR enzyme.

If indeed the overall yield of estrogen is so much smaller, and so is the rate of androgen receptor stimulation, how then is nandrolone so anabolic? The common belief is through a third receptor : the progesterone receptor. It has been concluded that both nandrolone2 and several of its metabolites3,4 do indeed activate the progesterone receptor and are altered by it. On the one hand progestagenic activity decreases the estrogen receptor concentration in some tissues, it also mediates estrogenic action in other tissues5. So while estrogenic side-effects are fairly uncommon with nandrolone use alone, they can indeed occur and the implications of nandrolone's activity as a progesterone indicate these potential side-effects aren't to be solved with an aromatase inhibitor alone (like Cytadren). As long as there is estrogen in the system (indicating a possible increase of the problem when stacked with another aromatizing compound) progesterone can agonize its effects. And since progesterone receptors are found in breast tissue and have been linked to the formation of milk ducts, progestagenic activity may aggravate possibly gynocomastia. So while such problems are rare, when they occur they aren't easily treated.

It makes sense then that those particularly prone to the effects and side-effects of estrogen would take extra precaution. Blocking aromatase, considering the previous paragraph, would be a poor choice, but competitively inhibiting the estrogen receptor itself with clomiphene citrate (Clomid) or tamoxifen citrate (Nolvadex) might bring some relief since a large portion of progestagenic action is nullified if there is no circulating estrogen around, or if it is kept from being activated by the estrogen receptor. It is generally assumed that 1 mg of either every day for every 20 mg of nandrolone injected weekly is sufficient. Slightly higher doses, or the use of an aromatase inhibitor like cytadren can be stacked if nandrolone is used in conjunction with another aromatizing steroid. It has also been noted that the steroid stanozolol (Winstrol) may provide relief as it too binds to the progesterone receptor but remains unaltered by it. How strong of a competitor it is in such a case and what sort of doses would be needed are as much your guess as they are mine, so this may be non-issue. But it does bode well for the stacking of nandrolone with stanozolol in that you have nothing to lose and everything to gain.

Another benefit of nandrolone use often reported is the pain-free workouts because nandrolone lubricates the joints. It stores a lot of water (as synovial fluid) in the joints, which eases the impact of the heavy weights handled by bodybuilders and weight lifters. One may wonder how nandrolone can do a better job at it than a steroid that aromatizes much stronger such as a testosterone ester, but its quite easily explained. One study at least goes to show that nandrolone metabolites are also aldosterone agonists6. Although we aren't entirely sure of the mechanism by which this occurs. But, while sparing you the details of this complex hormone, aldosterone has a strong function in the retention of sodium in the body. High sodium levels correlate with a high storage of water and that would explain the aforementioned effect. Of course one needs to note the implication of this of course: a bulkier frame and a certain loss of definition are not uncommon with nandrolone, perhaps more so than with testosterone.

One last note that is of critical relevance to drug tested athletes is the interaction between nandrolone and esterase. Injectable, non 17-alpha-alkylated hormones are often esterified. This means attaching an ester to a specific position on the steroid causing it to be more lipophyllic. That means it stores well in body-fat and is only slowly released into the bloodstream, giving the whole a time-released character. The more carbons an ester has the longer it will last. For the drug to become active it needs to remove its ester. When released into the bloodstream simply the suspension in H2O will solve that. But in the body-fat the ester can also be removed by the enzyme esterase. But esterase works two ways, meaning in some cases it can also attach an ester. Nandrolone is such a case.

Nandrolone with a decanoate ester is fairly long acting (10 carbons) to begin with and if on top of that a lot of the drug can be de- and re-esterified that means the substance stays active in the body for quite a long time. This has resulted in positive drug tests for the hormone nandrolone and many of its metabolites, most notably 19-Norandrosterone up to 18 months after last use of the drug. While this is a fairly known fact, the recent number of athletes (including well known soccer stars) that have tested positive for nandrolone would indicate a lot of misinformation or plain lack of information in some circles. Positive tests, with reprimands, that could have easily been avoided. So anyone subject to any form of athletic drug test should refrain from using 19-Nortestosterone (nandrolone) or any of its metabolites, that includes nor-prohormones.

For those of you looking to use nandrolone as your only steroid, be aware that the gains on nandrolone are not only mild, but also quite hard to maintain. Nandrolone, in the first place due to its combined estrogenic/progestagenic properties, is quite suppressive of the natural testosterone production. Since it actively participates at three receptors its very quick and merciless when it comes to giving negative feedback to the release of gonadotropin releasing hormone from the hypothalamus. But then one also has to take into account its affinity for esterases, making it stay active in the body significantly longer than most hormones. Because that means upon cessation of nandrolone-use you'll still be under quite suppressive conditions, there simply isn't enough intrinsic anabolism available to support the mass you gained, resulting in a rather quick and inglorious reduction of weight.

Personally, for all intents and purposes I prefer boldenone (equipoise) over nandrolone. Its also a relatively mild androgen that has no conversion at the 5AR enzyme, so its not that much more of an androgenic risk, but in all other aspects it's a much safer steroid. Doesn't have strong estrogenic effects, nor progestagenic activity. That means it doesn't cause bloat or fat gain and is much less likely to cause gyno. On the contrary, the gains from boldenone are much leaner. Its also stronger, mg for mg. It doesn't readily re-esterify and due to its lower estrogenic effects, it is not nearly as suppressive of natural testosterone either. That makes the gains not only better, qualitatively speaking, but also much easier to maintain. Also as far as purchase is concerned. Boldenone is becoming cheaper and is very widely available. The availability of Deca is dropping, but its still the most counterfeited steroid in the world. That makes it more likely that an inexperienced buyer will get scammed looking for nandrolone decanoate, than looking for boldenone undecylenate.
*
Stacking and Use:*

Nandrolone stacks well with virtually anything. Due to its mildly aromatizing and its progestagenic activity its mostly used as a mass building compound by all but the monstrously huge. Because some water retention is a fact, one would not desire to include it in a cutting phase, especially if its one of your first cycles. Nandrolone is used in doses of 200-600 mg per week. 400 mg is the common recommendation for a somewhat experienced user, when used in conjunction with another product. Nandrolone as decanoate, as found in deca-durabolin, is a long acting ester of 10 carbons. That means 1 injection weekly will more than suffice as it has quite a long span of activity

To this effect its preferably stacked with another aromatizing compound. In the first place a long acting testosterone like cypionate, enanthate or sustanon 250. For a beginner cycle, we want to note that the testosterone compound is the most active compound and its therefore more desirable to lower the dose of nandrolone rather than the dose of testosterone. Often beginners look to start at 400 mg of nandrolone and 250 mg of testosterone. A better suggestion would be 200 mg of nandrolone and 500 mg of testosterone. Then bump the nandrolone to 400 mg.

It also makes a good match for doses of Anadrol or Dianabol, although neither compound can be used for the time-span of nandrolone decanoate due to liver toxicity. This isn't the case for a long-acting testosterone ester. Often nandrolone and test are stacked in conjunction with Anadrol or Dianabol for the first few weeks of a stack to boost gains and strength.

A nandrolone stack accompanied by stanazolol (Winstrol/Stromba) makes sense as well, especially for those who are highly prone to gyno. It's commonly accepted that stanazolol can compete for the progesterone receptor, and since nandrolone can act as a progestin, this is a wise precaution. Progesterone agonizes estrogen and while nandrolone only aromatizes slightly and cases of gyno with moderate nandrolone use is rare, when stacking it with another aromatizable compound like Dianabol or testosterone, you may not want to take the chance.

For secondary products one needn't consider an anti-aromatase like Cytadren since one cannot fully block all aromatase conversion and due to the enhanced estrogen activity as a result of progestagenic influence, it would serve little purpose. Using an estrogen-receptor antagonist, while not fool-proof obviously, may serve some benefit. Agonized or not, without binding to the receptor estrogen loses most of its influence. Using stanazolol and either clomid or Nolvadex during a stack with nandrolone is usually the best prescription. Post-cycle use of such substances to help HPTA recover faster and retain gains also comes highly recommended, and preferably for longer than you would with most stacks, since nandrolone stays active for a very long time.

More advanced users often consider the use of low-dose nandrolone (200 mg/week) with cutting cycles as well, which goes to prove that nandrolone really does stack with anything.


----------



## GFR (Dec 7, 2005)

Dianabol

Pharmaceutical Name: Methandrostenolone / methandienone
Chemical structure: 17 beta-hydroxy-17alpha-methyl-1,4-androstadien-3-one 

*Characteristics:
*
Dianabol was originally developed by John Ziegler and released by Ciba in 1956. It has had a long stint of popularity since then, especially in the US. Until the late 70's methandrostenolone was all the rave. Perhaps the most popular steroid ever. Known users include every Mr.Olympia from Scott to Zane. Of course the doses used have severely increased since then. Its popularity was also the cause of its demise. Almost a decade ago now the original D-bol was discontinued when the FDA drew the conclusion that its therapeutic uses were minimal compared to the amount of bodybuilders who were using it. But methandrostenolone has never been out of circulation really. Especially the Russians appeared quite fond of it and Russian D-bol is one of the best and most marketed forms of the substance methandrostenolone today.

Methandrostenolone is without a doubt one of the best, if not the best product for people who compete in non-aerobic oriented sports. It promotes drastic protein synthesis, enhances glycogenolysis (repletion of glycogen after exercise) and stimulates strength in a very direct and fast-acting way. It may be less useful to those competing in aerobic events as it also diminishes cell respiration1. But methandrostenolone manifests itself in a distinct manner : rapid and fast-acting build-up of strength and mass is noticed. That's why its often used at the beginning of cycle consisting of mostly injectables like long-acting testosterone esters and nandrolone. Since the effects of such drugs don't fully come out for the first 10-15 days, methandrostenolone is dosed in to provide immediate and visible results. It has a rather weak androgenic component and an obviously quite strong and visible anabolic component. Its effects are largely non-AR mediated, which is documented by its rather low influence on the natural endocrine system2 and the fact that it decreases rather than increases red blood cell content in the blood. Which means that one worry users of Dianabol, especially short term, needn't fear is the dramatic shutdown of natural testosterone production as is often the case with very androgenic compounds. Of course this effect is dose-dependent. It still has a mild androgenic component, meaning in high doses (30+ mg daily) androgen-mediated side-effects can be noted (acne, male pattern hair loss).

Because of its fast effects, immense popularity and the increasing "more-is-better" sentiment among bodybuilders, increasingly high doses are indeed being used and recommended. One has to wonder about the logic of such recommendations however, since high dose urine-analysis showed portions of unmetabolized compounds were being excreted3. In simpler terms that means that with higher doses, higher amounts of unchanged methandrostenolone were being excreted in the urine. This would indicate that the current stance needs to be reviewed and that smaller doses, taken multiple times per day would deliver better results and maximal use of the steroid. Dianabol simply is highly effective in low doses(25-40 mg ed). Som say Anadrol, a comparable steroid to methandrostenolone, is better, but its taken in doses of 50-150 mg. If one was to take methandrostenolone in those doses better gains could be expected. Methandrostenolone is also a lot safer in as opposed to the highly toxic and progestagenic anadrol. If one takes into account that the half-life of methandrostenolone in the body is only 3-6 hours, this theory makes even more sense. So taking your daily dose spread over 3 or 4 doses may elicit a better effect than only 1 or 2 doses. Methandrostenolone is quite effective in these lower doses by the way. Milligram for Milligram its more powerful than a testosterone ester, generally considered the best mass-builder.

A few notes there need to be made however. Not everyone should try and spread their doses out over multiple servings. First of all there is a slightly lower efficacy to take into account here as well due to two characteristics. The first being that you feed the total amount to the liver in smaller portions, yet the liver still manages to metabolize the same amount. Percentage wise that means less methandienone would make it through totally. The second would be that the peak levels aren't quite as high since no large doses are taken all at once. These two facts make it hard to recommend that just anyone take multiple doses. People who take moderate to low doses of ONLY methandrostenolone should probably opt for a single morning dose. This delivers a higher peak level and more survival of your only steroid. It also, due to the short half-life, makes the drug clear the body before the body produces its largest dose of natural testosterone, the early hours of sleep. Combined with the already mild effect at the AR, you could keep a good amount of your gains when using clomid or Nolvadex post-cycle. For those using it in conjunction with other, mostly injectable steroids, two doses seems to be the better choice, if you are taking in excess of 40 mg a day perhaps even three doses.

This is usually the case for fast-acting substances, they have short half-lives. Which brings us to the point of prolonged use. The general concensus is that methandrostenolone should never be used more than 6 weeks on end due its strong hepatoxic effects. Being largely an oral compound, its also 17-alpha-alkylated to help it survive the liver upon first pass. Liver values are elevated over a short period of time4, making long-term use a very dangerous affair. Liver values should return to normal quite fast after discontinuation however since the effects are so short-lived. Other risks associated with the use of methandrostenolone include the apparition of estrogenic side-effects because it interacts rather well with the aromatase enzyme on account of its methylated properties. It is therefore best used in conjunction with an anti-estrogen. Gynocomastia, high blood pressure, salt and water retention and mild cases of acne are therefore not uncommon.

Its methylated properties (17-methyl group) does have several positive characteristics of course. Why else would they add this group? The main purpose of course it to make sure less of the methandrostenolone is affected by hepatic breakdown when taken orally. But apparently it also decreases the affinity of the drug to SHBG (sex-hormone binding globulin), a sex steroid binding protein that takes up as much as 98% of testosterone. Testosterone that can't be used to build muscle. Since methandrostenolone does not bind to this protein easily, its quite an active substance, no doubt accounting for its fast and immediately visible action. Dianabol also does not affect cholesterol levels to a high degree in moderate doses5, and it seems to help an athlete stock up on potassium6. This is particularly beneficial taking into account the amount of sodium its estrogenic effects store as well.

We hinted at the short time of activity methandrostenolone possesses. This means that despite its immediate, fast and explosive gains in both strength and mass, they are quite hard to maintain. Often the bulk of mass is lost shortly after discontinuation, making it most unsuitable for those looking to gain and keep quality muscle. An injectable may suppress some of these obviously flawed characteristics, but the 5 mg tabs remain the trend. With its high capacity to survive breakdown in the liver this understandably. Orally its perhaps the most powerful, although in the strength of effects it still can't hold a candle to androl. But its cheaper and safer than the aforementioned of course.

In light of the evidence presented, we conclude that the best use for methandrostenolone is short-term, for 5-6 weeks, at the beginning of a longer bulking stack (10+ weeks), preferably injectable, to kickstart gains and strength. Its effects are largely non-AR mediated and it aromatizes quite well, which leaves it with limited stacking partners, The best candidates are of course nandrolone and testosterone. It should be taken in doses no higher than 50 mg (20-40 mg being the norm) ,spread over multiple doses for maximum effects in stacks and a single morning dose when taken by itself. D-bol remains a favorite today however, that's a fact that cannot be argued.

*Stacking and Use:*

I needn't really expand too much, since most of the conclusion were drawn in that last paragraph. Dianabol is a methylated compound with a certain toxicity, so in the interest of safety you wouldn't use it longer than 6 weeks on end, 8 weeks at the absolute maximum and only under supervision of a medical professional who can monitor your liver values. Because it heavily aromatizes its not particularly useful during cutting and with 6-8 weeks of use maximum, that leaves but two options. Either stacking it with another, injectable, compound that can be used for longer terms (beginning of stack when other compound is least active) or you would do multiple short cycles. In that case one would take off at least as long as he was on during a cycle, preferably longer. Like 6 weeks on, followed by 6-10 weeks off. These multiple cycles were all the fashion among pro bodybuilders in the 70's with very decent results.

When stacking with a longer-acting product, such as testosterone enanthate or cypionate, Deca or Equipoise, the best use is early on in the stack. Dianabol is a very fast-acting steroid and most injectables don't start showing their real value for 2-3 weeks. That makes it particularly useful to kick off a cycle with.


The pink ones are Anabol (Dianabol) and the yellow ones are Stanabol (Winstrol). These are very popular right now. They are 5 mg tabs and they sell for less than 30 cents a tab.

It's most readily stacked with Deca-Durabolin or Primobolan, perhaps even Equipoise. Usually an injection of 200-400 mg/week combined with 30-40 mg of Dianabol everyday. In some cases testosterone was used in conjunction with anyone of these stacks. For short term use oral Primobolan made a good match, and in lesser ways an oral Winstrol. Both provide a mild, lean foundation for the Dianabol and both are also 17-alpha alkylated, warranting short-term use. Since Dianabol has little Androgen receptor activity, it functions particularly synergistic with compounds that have a strong Androgen receptor activity as is the case for all the aforementioned.

Along the lines of secondary products an anti-aromatase like Cytadren or Arimidex may be useful. When stacked with Deca, the choice for a receptor antagonist like Clomid or Nolvadex is perhaps a wiser choice. Perhaps even a combination of both. Dianabol aromatizes rather heavily, which means in a stack with another aromatizing compound the risk for gyno remains high and water retention is virtually a fact. Post-cycle the use of Clomid or Nolvadex can be employed to boost natural testosterone production. There is quite some circulating estrogen post-cycle that causes prolonged negative feedback, clomid or Nolvadex would solve that problem and help you retain more of your gains.


----------



## GFR (Dec 7, 2005)

Equipoise

Pharmaceutical Name: Boldenone (as undecylenate)
Chemical structure: 1,4-androstadiene-3-one,17b-ol
Molecular weight of base: 286.4132
Molecular weight of ester: 186.2936 (undecylic acid, 11 carbons)
*
Characteristics:*

For something that is generally injected into cows, horses and dogs boldenone is quite a popular and well-liked drug by most bodybuilders because of its unique make-up. It possesses several characteristics that aren't found in any other substance and its use is so varied its much desired year-round. Boldenone is a decent anabolic coupled with both a mild androgenic and a mild estrogenic effect. Sort of like a weak testosterone. In structure it doesn't differ all that much from testosterone, the main anomaly being a double bond in the one position as well as the 4 position. Its nonetheless quite good at promoting gains, but mostly through a combination of androgenic potential and other media than the androgen and estrogen receptors.

The strange thing about its androgenic component is that it is mostly not mediated by a 5-alpha-reduced form, as is the case for most steroids. While it does indeed form a very potent 5AR form (dihydroboldenone, roughly 7 times as anabolic as testosterone1) its shows a very low affinity for the 5-alpha-reducatase enzyme2. This leads to the conclusion that a large part of the anabolic effect boldenone exerts is formed by the hormone itself binding to the androgen receptor. This could also be the reason its had such a successful run as a veterinary drug, because despite differences in the metabolism of species it has always produced extraordinary results.

Like most anabolic steroids it increases muscle mass over time by increasing nitrogen retention and positively influencing protein synthesis or re-synthesis. An action that is not necessarily supported by an androgenic mediator as was shown with nandrolone. What boldenone has that other steroids don't is that it indirectly supplies the necessary means for that protein synthesis because it drastically increases the appetite. Thereby facilitating the high nutritional intake (especially protein wise) needed to book the best results when using anabolic androgenic steroids. Its more of a benefit than you think as a lot of people have theorized that it is this increase that is responsible for the great results booked when using boldenone. This theory may hold its own as there is indeed not much proof of the kind of anabolic activity with boldenone that would be responsible for the elicited effect.

Its estrogenic activities are slight, but present. This has more of a positive than negative influence. The aromatisation of boldenone is too small to cause real problems and in normal doses (300-400 mg/week) problems such as gynocomastia and too much fat retention are unheard of. However small aromatisation is desirable as estrogen too mediates anabolic activity. It can be responsible for better glucose utilization3,4 (repleting lost glycogen stores after exercise) and stimulating increased growth hormone release5. But most notably estrogen is responsible for an upgrading of the androgen receptor6 allowing hormones that act on the androgen receptor to exert a larger anabolic effect. This is why hormones that are strong androgens but also aromatize heavily, like anadrol and testosterone, can put the most mass on your frame. In that aspect boldenone is perhaps the most suitable steroid because of its moderate estrogen levels that allow for the benefits, but not the side-effects of aromatization. And no doubt the perfect balance is partially responsible for stimulation of the appetite.

For athletes of sports other than strength sports or bodybuilding will also note that boldenone is quite likely the most favorable steroid for them to use as it also stimulates the release of erythropoeitin in the kidneys. Erythropoeitin is a hormone known as EPO and heavily abused among endurance athletes because it signals the body to increase the production of red blood cells (erythrocytes). Red blood cells are the carrier of oxygen in the body, meaning that a higher maximal oxygen capacity can be obtained and better performance can be achieved over longer amounts of time before lactic acid is built up, which would in turn result in cramps and a cessation of the activity at that level. In short it improves your stamina. For bodybuilders this characteristic may be useful in promoting increased vascularity.

In that aspect boldenone combined with a non-aromatizing steroid like Winstrol or Primobolan may be perfect to help you get cut and ripped while improving vascularity. The downside to that is that you really need to try hard to suppress the increased appetite. Which is why its probably a better idea to stack a somewhat larger dose of boldenone with a mass building drug like testosterone or anadrol to elicit major gains.

The negative effects of boldenone are quite limited. In the normal doses of 300-400 mg a week estrogenic side-effects are almost never noted except in those who are very succeptible to estrogen. In terms of androgenic side-effects long-term use or very intense use of boldenone can cause slight virilizing effects such as acne and increased body-hair growth. Never really a problem for men, but women considering its use on account of its moderate androgenic qualities should be aware of this.

*Stacking and Use:*

As an undecylenate ester, boldenone needs only be injected every week (staying active well over 4 weeks), but because the preparations come in 25 mg/ml, users most often opt for 25-50 mg every day to every other day. A use of 300-400 mg per week seems to be the normal recommendation. Its not hepatoxic to any serious degree and can therefore be used for longer cycles. The appearance of underground forms of boldenone in higher concentrations (200 mg/ml) has made it easier to inject only once a week, which is to be preffered over the multiple dosings because it has a more even release and the cumulative effect shows much sooner. Speaking of cumulative effect, the best results with boldenone are seen when a user front-loads. Usually that means he will use a high doses of 600-800 mg/week for 2 weeks and then lower that dose to the normal 300-400 mg/week for the remaining 8-10 weeks.

Boldenone is most often used for cutting. Its stacking partners for this purpose in particular are trenbolone, stanazolol and testosterone propionate. I'm no big fan of testosterone for cutting, although propionate is commonly used with great success by many users. Nonetheless I don't recommend test for cutting for beginners. Stanazolol is particularly useful in improving muscle hardness and strength while boldenone offers increased vascularity without overly aromatizing. The use of 50 mg of stanazolol every day, stacked with 300-400 mg per week of boldenone should serve the purpose of retaining gains and gaining increased definition and vascularity while shedding fat very well. Trenbolone would be a better match for those looking for moderate but very lean gains. Parabolan at 76 mg every other day for example will provide a decent increase in lean mass in combination with boldenone, without having to sacrifice shape or definition. Of course any combination of the above is an option as well. For example 300 mg of equipoise per week stacked with 76 mg of parabolan every other day and 50 mg of Winstrol every day, possibly with some test propionate at 50 mg a day.

But though rarely mentioned, I personally find boldenone the better choice for bulking. Due to its effect on vascularity it is mostly used for cutting, but if you had a drug that increased your appetite like boldenone does, would you really use it to lose weight? It makes more sense to use it in a stack with a testosterone ester like enanthate or cypionate for good gains, instead of nandrolone. Sort of as a base. It aromatizes less than nandrolone and doesn't have that pesky progestagenic effect either, and because it increases appetite it would provide you with the means to an end in terms of gaining weight. 300-400 mg a week of boldenone with 500 mg of sustanon or 500 mg of testosterone enanthate would form an incredible stack. Even for those who prefer deca, adding a small amount of boldenone will go a long way in improving appetite. But boldenone is stronger than Deca, mg for mg, as well as safer and less suppressive.

Boldenone makes a very poor match for nandrolone and methenolone though, since its very similar in action. The beauty of boldenone is that it can be an alternative for nandrolone when bulking due to its leaner results and more potent anabolic action, as well as an alternative for methenolone because while barely aromatizing its stronger than methenolone (Primobolan), gram for gram.

The use of secondary drugs is rarely required. It doesn't aromatize at a great rate so the use of anti-aromatases is rarely implemented and the use of Nolva and clomid, during a cycle, is only necessary when stacked with aromatizing steroids like testosterone. Nolvadex or Clomid may have some use in restoring natural test post-cycle, because of the long-acting ester (11 carbons) and the mild estrogenic component. Normally 4 weeks of treatment is required, starting 1.5 to 2 weeks after the last shot.


----------



## GFR (Dec 7, 2005)

Halotestin

Pharmaceutical Name: Fluoxymesterone
Chemical structure: 9-alpha-fluoro-11-beta-hydroxy-17-alpha-methyl-4-androstene-3-one,17b-ol
Molecular weight of base: 336.4457
*

Characteristics:
*
With the exception of perhaps anadrol, Halotestin is the single most dangerous steroid to use. Its liver toxicity is unrivaled and you wouldn't be the first person to end up in the hospital with jaundice and dangerously elevated liver values after a hefty cycle of fluoxymesterone. My question has often been simply "Why?". Fluoxymesterone has a low anabolic capacity. The results in mass would be small to non-existent. Qualitatively similar gains as one would book with trenbolone, but tren would go for equal or less money, deliver three times the gains and wouldn't be half as risky to use. Therefor the sole marked use of fluoxymesterone that is actually warranted is that by power- and weightlifters seeking to boost strength while remaining in a set weight class.

In bodybuilding its used near the end of cutting cycles, since in people with an already low body-fat percentage it adds a distinct hardness and definition to the look, although, as stated, better and safer products will achieve similar effects. As with these alternatives fluoxymesterone has absolutely zero estrogenic activity and will thus not add water or fat to the frame in any way.

While a definite increase in aggressiveness and a notable rise in erythrropoesis is noticed with the use of fluoxymesterone, it has been theorized that it actually has very moderate binding to the androgen receptor. Either that or it shows a higher affinity for other receptors. The enzyme aromatase comes to mind because of the effect it has, like a DHT compound would, on muscle hardness. The latter seems like a better explanation. On the one hand there is nothing that would immediately indicate it acting on the androgen receptor, on the other there is very good likeness to other steroids that are mostly AR-mediated. Its my best guess that not all has been said about fluoxymesterone. Its not a very interesting or grateful object of study however due to the high risk and low yield of this particular steroid.

Athletes that may consider its use are endurance athletes that do not get drug tested (as it is quite easy to detect). The stimulating effect on erythropoesis (red blood cell production) and cell respiration, such an athlete would find a good use for the increase in aerobic capacity noticed for this, without adding unnecessary bodyweight to the frame he has to carry. In this aspect it may be good to note that a short cycle of Halotestin with a moderately long cycle of Equipoise may have some merit in this instance. Neither would increase water retention drastically, neither would give explosive gains. But both have positive effects on the VO2 max.

In any case, and whatever the reason of use, 4 weeks is the best duration of use, 6 weeks at the most. As stated before, many athletes, having used fluoxymesterone while not under supervision of a physician, have ended up in the hospital with life-threatening conditions.
*
Stacking and Use:*

Halotestin is taken in mild doses (10-20 mg) every day for short periods of time, 4 weeks, 6 weeks at the very most due to its high level of toxicity. The use of anti-estrogens is not necessary since fluoxymesterone does not aromatize at all. As secondary drugs one may want to consider blood pressure medication such as catepressan to avoid hypertensive conditions. What you will definitely need is a check of liver values on a regular basis if you want to play it safe. I don't normally recommend the use of liver-protectors during a cycle as enhances liver function breaks down a greater amount of your steroid, but in this case you ought to make an exception. Milk thistle, dessicated liver, vitamin B6 and such both during and after a cycle are highly advised. There is no need for clomid of Nolvadex use after a cycle to bring back natural test.

Halotestin really only serves a purpose as a bodybuilding drug when the athlete is cutting. Probably in the late stages of a cutting cycle to promote muscle density and hardness, preserve muscle tissue and such. To that effect it may be good to use some Halotestin (20-30 mg/day) the last 4 weeks of a boldenone or methenolone cycle for example, or at the end of a stack with trenbolone. It may make a good stacking partner for stanazolol (Winstrol/Stromba) as well since they serve the same purpose. But frankly in all cases opting for a higher dose of the other drug may be a better choice, both in terms of gains and safety. Boldenone (Equipoise) being the one possible exception. Due to its toxicity Halotestin is not much sought out in stacks.


----------



## GFR (Dec 7, 2005)

Masteron

Pharmaceutical Name: drostanolone (as propionate)
Chemical structure: 2 alpha-methyl-17 beta-hydroxy-5 alpha-androstan-3-one
Molecular weight of base and ester: 360.5356

*
Characteristics:*

Masteron is hard to find these days, if at all, and that's quite a shame for many competing bodybuilders because in terms of achieving the best results while shedding body-fat, nothing really beats drostanolone. Drostanolone is structurally a 2-methylated form of the hormone dihydrotestosterone (DHT), which is formed when testosterone interacts with the 5-alpha-reductase enzyme. DHT is dreaded by many who fear androgenic side-effects such as increased acne and body hair, loss of hair and prostate hypertrophy. 5-alpha-reduction often mediates or speeds up such processes because DHT binds to the androgen receptor 3-4 times better than testosterone. That means androgenically speaking, no steroid is quite as powerful as DHT.

For those looking to reduce body-fat and water retention such a compound is literally a dream. Drostanolone, being 5-alpha reduced, cannot form estrogen upon interaction with the aromatase enzyme yet still shows a very high affinity for it. Because it takes up so much of the aromatase enzyme, yet is refrained from actually using it by its structural make-up, it reduces the amount of estrogen formed1 from other steroids as well because there are less aromatase enzymes to be used by those compounds to form estrogen with. This made stacking with slightly aromatizing compounds such as boldenone much more bearable as it eliminated even the slight aromatisation of such substances. So for bodybuilders the use of drostanolone is not only in limiting estrogens in question, but also eliminating possible estrogen formation from other steroids used during this time for increased anabolic or anti-catabolic activity. This because, especially for larger bodybuilders, drostanolone alone does not suffice to retain the maximum amount of weight.

The reduction of estrogenic capacity of course made drostanolone ill-suited for use as a mass-builder. In fact the gains on it were quite limited. Someone seeking to gain muscle mass rarely, if ever, resorted to a DHT compound. But coupled to its extreme androgenic qualities it lead to the perfect compound to retain strength and mass while shedding body-fat. The absence of estrogen refrained it from increasing water or salt retention, and there is evidence that the androgenic component may expedite the fat loss process2. The exact mechanims by which a rise in androgens stimulates fat loss is not known, but it is theorized that it may be due to catecholamine-induced (epinephrine, norepinephrine and dopamine) lipolysis, caused by the androgen increasing the number of beta-adrenergic receptors (the primary triggers for fat mobilization) on the membrane surface of fat cells. It is my understanding however that the noted decrease in body-fat is mainly due to a slight increase in lean mass and a stagnation of the body-fat, automatically resulting in a loss of body-fat in percentages, after recalibration.

This would also highly promote its use for power- and weightlifters as they compete in weight classes. Drostanolone can promote the increased strength while keeping body-fat the same or even lowering it. Allowing for an increased perfomance without the risk of being cast into a higher and more difficult weight class.

One possible use for drostanolone during the off-season, when gaining mass, may be DHT's affinity for the binding proteins of sex steroids : sex hormone binding globulin (SHBG) and albumin. Normally a large amount of testosterone cannot be used by the body in anabolic functions because it is mostly bound to these plasma proteins. When testosterone is administered along with a DHT-compound, the DHT will take up most of the protein and allow the testosterone to exert its massive anabolic effects, thereby increasing the possible gains, especially in lower doses. Of course, due to the limited availability of drostanolone and its high price, this is the type of situation one usually resorts to mesterolone (1-methyl-DHT as in proviron) for. Its cheaper and equally effective to serve this particular purpose (but notably weaker in other aspects, since like DHT its readily deactivated in muscle tissue by the 3-alpha-hydroxysteroid dehydrogenase enzyme).

When discussing the side-effects, for once I'm going to go easy. This is because most people are well aware of the side-effects of DHT compounds and scared to death of them because androgenic side-effects caused by mass compounds like testosterone are largely attributed to the formation of DHT at the 5AR receptor enzyme. This may be a time to step back and look what sort of damage DHT can realistically do. An increase in acne is almost always noted, but if that doesn't seem to bother you with other steroids, then why with a short-acting androgen like drostanolone ? Hair loss seems to be the major concern, but if you've dealt with the use of steroids before or are educated to their effects you are aware that it merely speeds up a genetically pre-existing condition of male pattern hair loss (androgenetic alopecia). This condition only occurs in 30% of men and can easily be detected by examining the men on your mother's side of the family. Androgenetic alopecia is passed on through the X chromosome and thus in matri-linear fashion (mothers side). The rule of thumb being quite simple : if you have it, don't touch this compound, if you don't, then you don't have to worry. Yes, it really can be that simple.

That only leaves benign prostate hypertrophy (enlarged prostate) and the related conditions such as prostate cancer. Recent evidence shows that estrogen too is a mediator in the development of this condition, which would lead us to draw the conclusion that a purely androgenic compound, lest taken with a highly aromatizing substance, has considerably less risk for aggravating such a condition than DHT formed by testosterone. These last two paragraphs to show that perhaps the side-effects of DHT are largely exaggerated. But that doesn't mean they just went away because I said so, extreme caution needs to be exercised by individuals at risk for hair loss and prostate problems. But to add one last bit of perspective, keep in mind that this compound is injected and spread across the body evenly. When DHT is formed by testosterone, its formed in androgen specific tissues, meaning its mostly concentrated in scalp, skin and prostate, which isn't the case here.

Perhaps the most favorable effect of drostanolone is that it can increase muscle hardness and density in the athlete, giving him a more complete and finished look when he steps on stage. A lot of pure androgens have this effect. But with all of them you need an already rather low body-fat level for it to take full effect. A lot of people who had heard of this effect experimented with drostanolone and were sorely disappointed because they were too fat when they started.

Drostanolone is usually a propionate, which is a short-acting ester. That means frequent injections (every 24-48 hours) are needed for maximum effect. This can be quite a pain and cause abscesses due to the many injection marks at the same site, but this has positives too : Drostanolone propionate can be hid from detection in two weeks or less, making it safe for use up to that point without fear of being exposed at a drug test. Not that it would necessarily interrupt plans if it was, because eventhough chromatographic tests have been able to detect DHT compounds since 1997, they are rarely implemented in most sports. No doubt that gave it an edge over things like stanazolol for many athletes.

One major downside is that as time goes by the odds of finding Masteron are quite slim. It hasn't been made in quite a while and its safe to say that 90% of all you'd find out there are fakes. On some foreign markets there are some masteron analogs available, but even these are quite rare and very expensive on European and American domestic markets.
*
Stacking and Use:*

Drostanolone is not a drug that requires the use of alternate drugs. People with a tendency for hypertension may want to take the necessary precautions, but drostanolone does not aromatize at any rate making the use of anti-estrogens irrelevant, both during a cycle to prevent side-effects as post-cycle to boost natural testosterone (E.g. Clomid). There is simply no need for alternate drugs and because its an esterified injectable there is no hazard to the liver worth mentioning either.

Best use is to inject 50-100 mg every day to every other day, depending on your degree of expertise in training and your size of course. Most beginners will be quite satisfied with either 50 mg every other day or 100 mg every 3 days. Mostly used in conjunction with other drugs as DHT is quite easily de-activated in the body (althouth drostanolone's 2-methyl group protects it somewhat from deactivation by stabilizing the 3-keto group).

Drostanolone is best stacked with something in the nature of boldenone (Equipoise) at 300 mg a week. The boldenone gives increased vascularity and the drostanolone adds muscle density while the stack as a whole preserves muscle mass. Although its rare that someone opts for a stack of two compounds with largely similar action, something can be said about stacking drostanolone with Stanazolol (Winstrol/stromba). The drostanolone doesn't stay active at the AR very much, often being drawn to SHBG, albumin, aromatase or 3bHSD, but still adds distinct hardness and boosts strength to some degree. Adding Winstrol, which has higher activity at the Androgen Receptor and some affinity for the progesterone receptor may form quite a synergistic stack. It would also be safe to throw in some nandrolone (Deca-Durabolin) at 200-300 mg per week.

One would almost never use drostanolone while trying to gain mass, except in order to block the aromatase enzyme, which forms estrogen. But a better option there is Proviron, an analog DHT-compound (mesterolone) which is basically only used for that purpose. Drostanolone is too expensive and too hard to come by to employ it for that reason.


----------



## GFR (Dec 7, 2005)

Parabolan

Pharmaceutical Name: trenbolone (as hexahydrobencylcarbonate)
Chemical structure: 17-beta-hydroxyestra-4, 9-11-trien-3-one
Molecular weight of base: 270.3706
Molecular weight of ester: 130.1864 (hexahydrobencylcarbonic acid, 7 carbons)
*
Characteristics:*

Parabolan is another trenbolone product, in the same nature as Finaplix, so what's been said for finaplix pretty much goes for Parabolan as well. It differs distinctly in a few characteristics. Parabolan is a different ester that acts considerably longer, meaning you could go longer without injecting. But since it comes in 76 mg vials and few people take the time to inject multiple vials at once, its still used on a frequent basis. 2 or 3 days between injections seems to be the general norm. Leading up to a similar build-up of 228-304 mg per week.

Another difference is that Parabolan was specifically designed for human use. That would in itself make it a better choice than Finaplix because it needn't be prepared and the chance of faulty, painful, home-brewed injections decreases. But since it hasn't been manufactured in a while and legit lots only surface from time to time the price of the stuff is quite high. As more bodybuilders become aware of the absence of Finaject and that it is very hard to fake Finaplix, Parabolan is also being faked quite a bit. Usually fake trenbolone compounds are a low-dose testosterone propionate product. This has often lead to the belief that trenbolone causes gyno and other estrogenic effects, but that simply isn't true.

This belief has taken on a life of its own though. Making theories pop up all over the place. The only one that made sense, from some point at least, was that trenbolone was progestagenic and acted at the progesterone receptor. Its structure is similar to nandrolone, so this is a logical assumption. But even then, for progesterone activation to cause things like gyno, it needs to act as an estrogen agonist. It needs an estrogen as mediator. Since trenbolone doesn't cause aromatization, any sighting of gyno with trenbolone use should be regarded as a misinterpretation and is most likely to blame on another compound, an aromatizable one. So while trenbolone may increase the risk of gyno when stacked with heavily aromatizing substances, its simply not true that trenbolone alone causes gyno.

For more information on the substance trenbolone I refer you to the Finaplix profile...

*Stacking and Use:*

Trenbolone is relatively safe steroid all in all. There is some concern about kidney toxicity, but usually exaggerated. The beauty of trenbolone is that its one steroid that has it all : Its highly effective in its own, provides all lean gains which are fairly easy to maintain and isn't very prone to cause side-effects. Parabolan is the more expensive way to go, but definitely the most userfriendly as you side-step the need to make your own home-brewed concoction and any risk of involuntary infections and abscesses. Parabolan is quite hard to come by however, and should you find a real one, its not all that cheap.

Trenbolone doesn't have to be stacked per se, its quite effective on its own and as such is quite popular with beginners as it delivers good lean gains without extra costs. 76 mg every two or three days and you are done. But some prefer to stack it, and justly so. As a strong androgen mediator it stacks particularly well with base steroids such as nandrolone, boldenone and methenolone. Nandrolone for bulking, methenolone for cutting and boldenone can be used for either. As with basically any steroid, it stacks quite well with all forms of testosterone as well, most notably testosterone propionate during a cutting cycle.

Trenbolone is preferred over Winstrol, Masteron, Proviron and so forth in strength, so simply upping the dose to every day would be a better choice than stacking it with these compounds. Great gains can be obtained using oxymetholone or methandienone with trenbolone. Of course for short stacks of 6 odd weeks, and taking the necessary precautions. You need to use Nolva and probably add some winstrol if you are stacking with oxymetholone, since both oxy and tren have some progestagenic activity. So all in all a very useful, powerful and versatile steroid in use.

There is little or no need to stack secondary drugs with Parabolan. It does not aromatize. There is some concern as to Parabolan being progestagenic, so you should you opt to stack it with an aromatizable compound it may worsen potential gynocomastia so adding winstrol or Nolvadex, or even both to such a stack may be wise. But in itself or in a non-aromatizing stack this is not necessary. The use for post-cycle estrogen antagonists is limited as well, so Nolva or clomid to boost natural test will have little use. It is a very strong androgen receptor agonist however, so perhaps using some HCG from the second to the before last week of a cycle may help you retain more gains and prevent testicular shrinkage.


----------



## GFR (Dec 7, 2005)

Primobolan

Pharmaceutical Name: Methenolone (orally as acetate, injections as enanthate)
Chemical structure: 17 beta-hydroxy-1-methyl-5 alpha-androst-1-en-3-one
Molecular weight of base: 302.4558
Molecular weight of ester: 60.0524 (acetic acid, 2 carbons)
Molecular weight of ester: 130.1864 (enanthoic acid, 7 carbons)
*
Characteristics:*

Primobolan is a well-known and popular steroid as well. Like nandrolone it's most often used as a base compound for stacking with other steroids. Methenolone however, is a DHT-based steroid (actually, DHB or dihydroboldenone, the 5-alpha reduced of the milder boldenon). Meaning when it interacts with the aromatase enzyme it does not form estrogens at all. That makes it ideal for use when cutting when excess estrogen is best avoided because of its retentive effects on water and fat. Methenolone is mostly only used in such instances, or by people who are very succeptible to estrogenic side-effects, because the anabolic activity of methenolone is slightly lower than that of nandrolone, quite likely BECAUSE it is non-estrogenic.

Because it is a widely available steroid its often used as a replacement for nandrolone or boldenone to those who have no access to Deca-Durabolin or Laurabolin or Equipoise. When stacked with a heavy mass steroid like testosterone and/or methandrostenolone it can deliver almost similar gains. Those seeking to cut will most likely be very pleased stacking it with drostanolone, stanozolol or trenbolone. Women and beginners also stack methenolone WITH nandrolone because this gives a mildly anabolic stack that is generally regarded as one of the safer stacks around in an androgenic perspective. But alas, with the nandrolone, also a very suppressive stack.

Methenolone is available as an injection or as an oral. The injection is naturally regarded as better. Its an enanthate ester which is quite long-acting and only needs to be injected once a week in doses of 300-600 mg. Because it by-passes hepatic breakdown on the first pass, it also has a higher survival rate. The orals are a lot less handy, but often preferred by bodybuilders who are afraid of needles or who are already taking one or more injectable compounds. The tabs are in a short-lived acetate form, meaning that doses of 100-150 mg per day are needed, split over 2 or 3 doses, making the tabs quite inconvenient for use. The reason doses need to be split up, unlike most oral steroids, is because Methenolone is not 17-alpha-alkylated, but 1-methylated for oral bio-availability. This reduces the liver stress, but also the availability, hence the multiple and high doses needed daily.

Like nandrolone, methenolone is very mild on the system. Probably the reason why both are strongly favored as base compounds in stacks. Methenolone has no estrogenic side-effects whatsoever, on account of its structure. Its effects on the cholesterol levels are barely noticeable. In doses of 200 mg or less (injectable) blood pressure is rarely, if at all, altered. As for hepatoxicity, long-term use will of course increase liver values but gradually and only slightly. The injections of course, since they only pass the liver once, have roughly half the liver-toxic effects of the tabs. The low liver-toxicity is accounted for that the bio-availability of methenolone is carried by a 1-methyl-group, which lessens the need for a carrier attachment such as a 17-alpha-akylated group, the main culprit in steroid-related liver afflictions.

The strangest thing however, taking into account that Primo is still a DHT (or rather DHB) derivative, is that it is quite easy on the system androgenically as well. Women use methenolone often, usually the tabs, and find little virilisation symptoms in short term use of methenolone. Long-term use may induce some acne and a deepening of the voice however. Methenolone is also not overly suppressive of the HPT axis (endocrinal axis for the production of natural testosterone). These are both the result of DHB's 1,2-double bond, which, analog to the parent structure boldenone, reduces the androgenic binding by 50% as opposed to DHT.

For athletes who wish to maintain a "natural" status in competition, the tablets are quite well-suited as detection chances for the acetate-form are quite slim. However tests have improved and quite a number of metabolites1 of methenolone can be detected with a simple urine sample. But an English study documented that there is a liability in eating methenolone contaminated meats2, which could provide a possible defense if found out. One could always claim they ate the meat of a chicken or cow injected with methenolone since the test concluded eating such meat does not improve performance, but can deliver positive tests for several methenolone metabolites almost 24 hours after ingestion. That's for those of you seeking a viable defense against a possible methenolone-positive.
*
Stacking and Use:*

Methenolone comes in orals and injectables. The injectables are to be preferred as they can be used for quite some time and only require injecting once a week. The orals are taking every day, or multiple times a day. An oral passes through the liver twice. An injectable only once. The injectable is more effective since less is broken down.

Methenolone is not used all that often by experienced users. It makes a good product as an alternative to Deca or EQ in a cutting stack, because it has similar properties but does not aromatize and does not have progestagenic activity. But those at least slightly versed will prefer boldenone over methenolone as its more potent gram for gram. Its quite mild, so its not as prone to cause your standard side-effects. This too makes it quite popular with beginners. Methenolone was quite popular during the 70's in stacks with Methandrostenolone. Some of the all-time greats of bodybuilding were quite fond of this stack.

The common use is similar to that of Nandrolone. 300-400 mg a week, in conjunction with other steroids mostly. Some attempt to make up for the lack of potency switching from nandrolone or boldenone to methenolone by using higher doses, in the neighbourhood of 600-800 mg a week. At that point I feel it would be cheaper to opt for boldenone at 300-400 mg a week though. Methenolone makes a poor stacking partner in mass stacks as both Deca and EQ provide better results while they are qualitatively similar. There is a slight merit in stacking Methenolone with boldenone, because apart from its 1-methyl group, methenolone is basically DHB, the 5-alpha-reduced form of boldenone. But since boldenone itself has very low affinity for 5-alpha-reduction, it should have a good synergistic effect stacking the two at 300 mg/week each.

There is no use for alternate drugs since it does not aromatize, is quite mild and the gains are fairly easy to maintain, so post-cycle use of clomid or Nolvadex is not warranted.


----------



## GFR (Dec 7, 2005)

Sustanon 250

Pharmaceutical Name: Testosterone (as 30 mg propionate, 60 mg isocaproate, 60 mg as phenylpropionate, 100 mg decanoate)
Chemical structure: 4-androstene-3-one,17beta-ol
Molecular weight of base: 288.429
Molecular weight of ester: 74.0792 (propionic acid, 3 carbons)
Molecular weight of ester: 116.1596 (isocaproic acid, 6 carbons)
Molecular weight of ester: 150.1768 (Propionic acid phenyl ester, 9 carbons)
Molecular weight of ester: 172.2668
*
Characteristics:*

Testosterone is the prime male androgen in the body, and as such still the best possible mass builder in the world. It has a high risk of side-effects because it readily converts to a more androgenic form (DHT) in androgen responsive tissues and forms estrogen quite easily. But these characteristics also provide it with its extreme anabolic tendencies. On the one hand estrogen increases growth hormone output, glucose utilization, improves immunity and upgrades the androgen receptor, while on the other hand a testosterone/DHT combination is extremely potent at activating the androgen receptor and eliciting major strength and size gains. While not always the most visually appealing result, there is no steroid on earth that packs on mass like testosterone does.

Sustanon 250 is a unique blend of 4 different esters of testosterone. The principle purpose of attaching an ester to a steroid is to make it more lipophillic, so that when injected intra-muscularly it can remain in the adipose tissue longer and is released in the blood-stream over time. The longer an ester, the more lipophillic it is. Sustanon 250 contain 1 short, 1 long and 2 medium length esters that are all delivered over time, which gives a quick release, but a durable one as well. You may think that this is a positive thing, and to patients requiring testosterone therapy this probably is, but to a steroid user its really not.

A steroid user will use a long-acting testosterone and inject it once a week. The end of a week is usually the time when a long-acting (7 or 8 carbon) ester has tapered down to its original level and threatens to drop below that level, giving sub-par amounts of testosterone beyond that point (eventhough the compound stays somewhat active for 3-4 weeks). With sustanon, that equal amount is divided much differently. Imagine a hypothetical situation where one take either 270 mg of a an ester that lasts 6 days, or 270 mg of a blend of different esters, 90 mg each, that release over respectively 2, 4 and 6 days, analog to sustanon. With the first one, an even amount of testosterone is released on each day. With the second one the entire first ester, half the second ester and 1/3rd of the last ester is released within the first two days. The result here is clear : the first two days one gets 165 mg, the next two one gets 75 mg and the last 2 days one gets a mere 30 mg. The levels peak much sooner, and drop off sooner, leaving you with less than adequate androgen levels as the week draws to a close.

So for use as one would use another long-acting testosterone, I find sustanon to be poor value. The price is roughly the same so I really don't see the affinity people seem to have for it. Respectively cypionate and enanthate are much better choices. I can understand the need for a fast-acting component to front-load and kick-start gains, but even then, testoviron (200 mg testosterone enanthate and 50 mg testosterone propionate) is a much better choice. Speaking of front-loading, for this express purpose sustanon may be very suited. One could probably obtain results faster If one were to use 500 mg of sustanon on day 1, then again 5 days later on day 6 and start a cycle of enanthate/cypionate at 500 mg/week on day 11. That avoids the major crash at the end of the week and makes maximum use of the fast acting esters to saturate the system.

As with all testosterones the rate of side-effects is quite high. Risks of androgenic side-effects (hair loss, prostate hypertrophy, deepening of voice) as well as estrogenic side-effects (gyno, water retention, fat gain) are real, and the use of ancillary drugs such as anti-estrogens will most likely be needed. This is something that I urge all users to take into account. Never start any cycle with testosterone without having at least a lot of Nolvadex and a few amps of HCG on hand. Testosterone is not in any way toxic, and should not give a user any problems apart from a high rate of occurrence of standard steroid side-effects.

*Stacking and Use:*

Because of its long-acting components, sustanon is mostly used as a form of long-acting testosterone. Much like testoviron, testosterone enanthate and testosterone cypionate. I don't find it to be the best choice for this purpose, but obviously I don't determine the trends among bodybuilders. In such use doses of 500 to 1000 mg per week are used in a single injection, with decent results nonetheless. Perhaps because 3 of its esters are notably shorter than enanthate or cypionate, so more of it is actual testosterone and less ester, eventhough the distribution is uneven. Its best use in my opinion is to start off a cycle with, by injecting twice with 5 days space, and then give it another 5 days before starting an 8-10 week cycle of testoviron, enanthate or cypionate. This should allow for more testosterone to build up and results to come much faster.

Again, because of the two medium-length and the long ester, the compound is not very controllable. So when problems occur, simply discontinuing the product is not an option. One needs to be familiar with anti-estrogenic compounds for one. When signs of gyno appear using 20-40 mg/day of the estrogen antagonist Nolvadex or 100-150 mg/day of its weaker counterpart clomid until a few days after symptoms disappear is advised. The best way to avoid such problems is running proviron or arimidex, aromatase blockers, alongside the product. In most instances I give preference to arimidex, but when concerning the use of testosterone Proviron at 50-100 mg per day may be wiser since it frees up more testosterone.

Of course the simultaneous use of an aromatase blocker will compromise your gains since it literally stops estrogen from being made. Androgenic problems can be reduced to some extent by the use of finasteride, which will stop the conversion of testosterone to its more androgenic component DHT. This may alleviate aggravated hair loss and prostate problems somewhat. Again, the blocking of such a conversion may decrease the gains made and will in any case heighten the risk for estrogenic side-effects, since DHT acts as an anti-estrogen. Proviron is also a form of DHT, so people worried about androgenic side-effects should then naturally opt for arimidex over proviron when they choose an aromatase blocker as well.

Sustanon stacks well with any compound. Usually testosterone is always the stronger compound in the stack, so whenever you stack something alongside its usually because the drug has certain characteristics. Usually this means it will be a milder drug that will allow the user a milder cycle with lower occurrence of side-effects than simply using more testosterone, without having to give up all of the potential gains. Deca-Durabolin, Equipoise and Primobolan are some of the more fitting compounds for this purpose. But naturally the king of all mass-builders stacks well with almost anything.


----------



## GFR (Dec 7, 2005)

Testosterone Cypionate

Pharmaceutical Name: Testosterone (as Cypionate)
Chemical structure: 4-androstene-3-one,17beta-ol
Molecular weight of base: 288.429
Molecular weight of ester: 132.1184 (cypionic acid, 8 carbons)

*Characteristics:*

Testosterone is the prime male androgen in the body, and as such still the best possible mass builder in the world. It has a high risk of side-effects because it readily converts to a more androgenic form (DHT) in androgen responsive tissues and forms estrogen quite easily. But these characteristics also provide it with its extreme anabolic tendencies. On the one hand estrogen increases growth hormone output, glucose utilization, improves immunity and upgrades the androgen receptor, while on the other hand a testosterone/DHT combination is extremely potent at activating the androgen receptor and eliciting major strength and size gains. While not always the most visually appealing result, there is no steroid on earth that packs on mass like testosterone does.

Testosterone Cypionate is a single-ester, long-acting form of testosterone. Due to the length of its ester (8 carbons) it is stored mostly in the adipose tissue upon intra-musuclar injection, and then slowly but very steadily released over a certain period of time. A peak is noted after 24-48 hours of injection and then a slow decline, reaching a steady point after 12 days and staying there for over 3 weeks time. Of course most users of anabolics will not find adequate benefit in the use of this steady-point dose, so this product is normally injected once a week, making the very lowest dose higher than half the peak dose at any given time. This is roughly the starting blood level as well. A long-acting testosterone ester is a must-have in any mass-building cycle. As such this is a very decent product.

Personally I have more affinity for testosterone enanthate, but few users will note any real difference between the two products, and both remain a better buy than their popular counterpart sustanon 250, which is a poor choice of testosterone in my opinion. It makes sense that a user simply opts for which one is most readily available at the time. They sell for roughly the same price, and are almost equally good. So most North and South-American users will usually opt for the use of a cypionate, as it is more available in those regions, whereas Europeans and Asians will probably prefer the enanthate version.

A long-acting testosterone ester may be the best for all your mass-building needs, but its not an easy product to use. Because of the extreme length of action (3-4 weeks) one cannot easily solve occurring problems by simply discontinuing the product, as it will continue to act and aggravate side-effects over extended periods of time. In regards to damage control and post-cycle therapy, some familiarity with the use of ancillary drugs is required prior to using a long-acting testosterone product. Nolvadex and Proviron will come in very handy in such cases and post-cycle HCG and clomid or Nolvadex will be required as well to help restore natural testosterone. Frequency of side-effects is probably highest with this type of product.

While most will tell you it's a waste to not use testosterone, as it will take ages longer to build proper mass, these are all points to take into consideration. Testosterone is a product that is heavily used by beginners and veterans alike and justly so. Those who fear they may never understand the proper use of ancillary drugs, may want to suck it up and invest in some propionate or suspension testosterones instead. These are much shorter acting and easier to control, but they do need to be injected once every two days, whereas this type of ester will impart great gains with a single weekly injection. Something to keep in mind.

*Stacking and Use:*

Testosterone is the most powerful compound there is, so obviously its perfectly fine to use it by itself. With a long-acting ester like Cypionate doses of 500-1000 mg per week are used with very clear results over a 10 week period. If you've ever seen a man swell up with sheer size, then testosterone was the cause of it. But testosterone is nonetheless often stacked. Due to the high occurrence of side-effects, people will usually split up a stack in testosterone and a milder component in order to obtain a less risky cycle, but without having to give up as much of the gains. Primobolan, Equipoise and Deca-Durabolin are the weapons of choice in this matter. Deca seems to be the most popular, probably because of its extremely mild androgenic nature. But Deca being one of the highest risks for just about every other side-effects, I probably wouldn't advise it. If Deca is used, generally a dose of 200-400 mg is added to 500-750 mg of testosterone per week.

Primobolan is sometimes opted for, and can be handy since it doesn't aromatize, which will make the total level of water retention and fat gain a lot less than with more test or with Deca for example. Unfortunately, its mild nature combined with a lack of estrogen make Primobolan a very poor mass builder. Again, doses of 300-400 mg are used. I would actually suggest a higher dose, but with the current prices for Primo I don't think it would be very popular. My personal preference goes out to Equipoise. Androgenically its not that much stronger than Deca because it has next to no affinity for the 5-alpha-reductase enzyme and is only half as androgenic as testosterone. Its twice as strong as Deca, mg for mg, and has a lower occurrence of side-effects. It has some estrogen, but not a whole lot so it actually tends to lean a person out rather than bloat him up as Deca will. It also increases appetite, which promotes gains, and improves aerobic performance, which may be wishful as testosterone normally has an opposite effect.

Of course testosterone cypionate can be stacked with any number of compounds apart from these, but these make the best match. When stacking with testosterone, one needs to look at what the other compound can bring. Either it has a characteristic that testosterone doesn't have, or its nominally safer. The testosterone will bring all the mass, so adding another steroid to enhance mass alone, is futile. More testosterone is the best remedy for that.

One needs to be familiar with a host of other compounds when using long-acting testosterone esters however. First of all, anti-estrogens. The rate of aromatization of testosterone is quite great, so water retention and fat gain are a fact and gyno is never far off. If problems occur one is best to start on 20 mg of Nolvadex per day and stay on that until problems subside. I wouldn't stay on it for a whole cycle, as it may reduce the gains. In terms of an aromatase blocker, testosterone is one of the few compounds where Proviron may actually be preferred over arimidex. The proviron will not only reduce estrogen and can be used for extended time on a testosterone cycle, it will also bind with great affinity to sex-hormone binding proteins in the blood and will allow for a higher level of free testosterone in the body, thus improving gains.

Usually 50-100 mg will suffice, the lower end is preferred for maximal results since estrogen plays a key role in gains, but those more worried about estrogen should opt for a higher dose. For those worried about androgenic side-effects (hair loss, prostate hypertrophy, deepening of voice), one can utilize the hair loss treatment finasteride. This blocks the 5-alpha-reductase enzyme and stops the conversion of testosterone to the more androgenic compound DHT. I'm not a big fan of this, because DHT reduces estrogenic bloat, increases free levels of testosterone and is a very potent androgen that is 3-4 times stronger than testosterone. Those worried about hair loss however, may want to opt for arimidex as their anti-aromatase, since Proviron is a form of DHT after all.

After a cycle, mainly due to the high aromatization and increased levels of estradiol in the blood after discontinuing, natural testosterone levels will be severely suppressed. This means steps need to be taken to assure the quick return of natural testosterone, or we stand to lose a lot of the gains we made while using testosterone. Since it's a non-toxic, potent mass-builder its mostly used in long 10-12 week cycles. So some testicular shrinkage will have occurred too. Its very important that people see that HCG and Nolvadex/clomid are essential as a post-cycle therapy, and that both are equally important in achieving our goal. HCG injections should be started the last week of the cycle and continued for 3-4 weeks, using 1500-3000 IU every 5-6 days. HCG will act as an alternative to LH and start the endogenous testosterone cycle, thereby increasing testicle size once again. Then about 2 weeks after the last shot of testosterone is given, Nolvadex/Clomid cycle should be started. 40 mg of Nolva or 150 mg of Clomid per day for two weeks, followed by two more weeks with either 20 mg of Nolva or 100 mg of Clomid per day should be adequate. Always remember that HCG is suppressive of natural testosterone itself and should be discontinued at least 2 weeks prior to finishing Nolvadex/Clomid.


----------



## GFR (Dec 7, 2005)

Testosterone Enanthate

Pharmaceutical Name: Testosterone (as Enanthate)
Chemical structure: 4-androstene-3-one,17beta-ol
Molecular weight of base: 288.429
Molecular weight of ester: 130.1864 (enanthoic acid, 7 carbons)

*Characteristics:*

Testosterone is the prime male androgen in the body, and as such still the best possible mass builder in the world. It has a high risk of side-effects because it readily converts to a more androgenic form (DHT) in androgen responsive tissues and forms estrogen quite easily. But these characteristics also provide it with its extreme anabolic tendencies. On the one hand estrogen increases growth hormone output, glucose utilization, improves immunity and upgrades the androgen receptor, while on the other hand a testosterone/DHT combination is extremely potent at activating the androgen receptor and eliciting major strength and size gains. While not always the most visually appealing result, there is no steroid on earth that packs on mass like testosterone does.

Like testosterone cypionate, enanthate is a single-ester and long-acting form of the base steroid testosterone. To me, its slightly better value for money than the aforementioned because its ester is only 7 instead of 8 carbons in length. Where that doesn't really change much in terms of release and blood concentration for users who inject on a weekly basis, that does mean that less of the weight is ester and more of it is testosterone. When taking an amount of an esterified steroid, that amount in terms of weight is a combination of the ester and the steroid. Naturally the longer the ester is, the more of the weight it takes up. So its safe to state that 500 mg of enanthate contains more testosterone than does 500 mg of cypionate. Not that this slight difference will be noted on a weekly pattern really, but its enough for me to give it a slight edge if given the choice. Although, as stated with cypionate, your choice between enanthate and cypionate is best based on availability. These are a much better choice than sustanon 250 or omnadren, which are blends of different testosterone esters, due to their irregular release. Nonetheless these versions still appear to be more popular with most users for some reason. Before you compare these to shorter esters under the pretense that even more of the weight would be testosterone, for bulking purposes the release pattern and injection pattern of an enanthate or cypionate is more fitting than that of say, a propionate ester. Enanthate and cypionate are very close in those terms, hence the comparison is possible.

A long-acting testosterone ester may be the best for all your mass-building needs, but its not an easy product to use. Because of the extreme length of action (3-4 weeks) one cannot easily solve occurring problems by simply discontinuing the product, as it will continue to act and aggravate side-effects over extended periods of time. In regards to damage control and post-cycle therapy, some familiarity with the use of ancillary drugs is required prior to using a long-acting testosterone product. Nolvadex and Proviron will come in very handy in such cases and post-cycle HCG and clomid or Nolvadex will be required as well to help restore natural testosterone. Frequency of side-effects is probably highest with this type of product.

While most will tell you it's a waste to not use testosterone, as it will take ages longer to build proper mass, these are all points to take into consideration. Testosterone is a product that is heavily used by beginners and veterans alike and justly so. Those who fear they may never understand the proper use of ancillary drugs, may want to suck it up and invest in some propionate or suspension testosterones instead. These are much shorter acting and easier to control, but they do need to be injected once every two days, whereas this type of ester will impart great gains with a single weekly injection. Something to keep in mind.

*Stacking and Use:*

Testosterone is the most powerful compound there is, so obviously its perfectly fine to use it by itself. With a long-acting ester like Enanthate doses of 500-1000 mg per week are used with very clear results over a 10 week period. If you've ever seen a man swell up with sheer size, then testosterone was the cause of it. But testosterone is nonetheless often stacked. Due to the high occurrence of side-effects, people will usually split up a stack in testosterone and a milder component in order to obtain a less risky cycle, but without having to give up as much of the gains. Primobolan, Equipoise and Deca-Durabolin are the weapons of choice in this matter.

Deca seems to be the most popular, probably because of its extremely mild androgenic nature. But Deca being one of the highest risks for just about every other side-effects, I probably wouldn't advise it. If Deca is used, generally a dose of 200-400 mg is added to 500-750 mg of testosterone per week. Primobolan is sometimes opted for, and can be handy since it doesn't aromatize, which will make the total level of water retention and fat gain a lot less than with more test or with Deca for example. Unfortunately, its mild nature combined with a lack of estrogen make Primobolan a very poor mass builder. Again, doses of 300-400 mg are used. I would actually suggest a higher dose, but with the current prices for Primo I don't think it would be very popular. My personal preference goes out to Equipoise. Androgenically its not that much stronger than Deca because it has next to no affinity for the 5-alpha-reductase enzyme and is only half as androgenic as testosterone. Its twice as strong as Deca, mg for mg, and has a lower occurrence of side-effects. It has some estrogen, but not a whole lot so it actually tends to lean a person out rather than bloat him up as Deca will. It also increases appetite, which promotes gains, and improves aerobic performance, which may be wishful as testosterone normally has an opposite effect.

Of course testosterone Enanthate can be stacked with any number of compounds apart from these, but these make the best match. When stacking with testosterone, one needs to look at what the other compound can bring. Either it has a characteristic that testosterone doesn't have, or its nominally safer. The testosterone will bring all the mass, so adding another steroid to enhance mass alone, is futile. More testosterone is the best remedy for that.

One needs to be familiar with a host of other compounds when using long-acting testosterone esters however. First of all, anti-estrogens. The rate of aromatization of testosterone is quite great, so water retention and fat gain are a fact and gyno is never far off. If problems occur one is best to start on 20 mg of Nolvadex per day and stay on that until problems subside. I wouldn't stay on it for a whole cycle, as it may reduce the gains. In terms of an aromatase blocker, testosterone is one of the few compounds where Proviron may actually be preferred over arimidex. The proviron will not only reduce estrogen and can be used for extended time on a testosterone cycle, it will also bind with great affinity to sex-hormone binding proteins in the blood and will allow for a higher level of free testosterone in the body, thus improving gains. Usually 50-100 mg will suffice, the lower end is preferred for maximal results since estrogen plays a key role in gains, but those more worried about estrogen should opt for a higher dose.

For those worried about androgenic side-effects (hair loss, prostate hypertrophy, deepening of voice), one can utilize the hair loss treatment finasteride. This blocks the 5-alpha-reductase enzyme and stops the conversion of testosterone to the more androgenic compound DHT. I'm not a big fan of this, because DHT reduces estrogenic bloat, increases free levels of testosterone and is a very potent androgen that is 3-4 times stronger than testosterone. Those worried about hair loss however, may want to opt for arimidex as their anti-aromatase, since Proviron is a form of DHT after all.

After a cycle, mainly due to the high aromatization and increased levels of estradiol in the blood after discontinuing, natural testosterone levels will be severely suppressed. This means steps need to be taken to assure the quick return of natural testosterone, or we stand to lose a lot of the gains we made while using testosterone. Since it's a non-toxic, potent mass-builder its mostly used in long 10-12 week cycles. So some testicular shrinkage will have occurred too. Its very important that people see that HCG and Nolvadex/clomid are essential as a post-cycle therapy, and that both are equally important in achieving our goal. HCG injections should be started the last week of the cycle and continued for 3-4 weeks, using 1500-3000 IU every 5-6 days. HCG will act as an alternative to LH and start the endogenous testosterone cycle, thereby increasing testicle size once again. Then about 2 weeks after the last shot of testosterone is given, Nolvadex/Clomid cycle should be started. 40 mg of Nolva or 150 mg of Clomid per day for two weeks, followed by two more weeks with either 20 mg of Nolva or 100 mg of Clomid per day should be adequate. Always remember that HCG is suppressive of natural testosterone itself and should be discontinued at least 2 weeks prior to finishing Nolvadex/Clomid.


----------



## GFR (Dec 7, 2005)

Testosterone Propionate

Pharmaceutical Name: Testosterone (as Propionate)
Chemical structure: 4-androstene-3-one,17beta-ol
Molecular weight of base: 288.429
Molecular weight of ester: 74.0792 (propionic acid, 3 carbons)
*
Characteristics:*

TThis is an esterified form of the base steroid steroid testosterone, much like enanthate, cypionate and sustanon 250. It's a superlipophillic, oil-based injectable that slows the release of the steroid into the blood stream. But compared to enanthate and cypionate, propionate is a very short ester and is still released quite fast. As such more frequent injections are needed. Levels will peak after 24-36 hours and begin tapering from there on out, making the longest possible time-span between injections, at least or proper results, about 3 days. Most athletes will opt to inject 50-100 mg every day to every other day.

It's not the most user-friendly steroid of them all. Frequent injections can be painful to begin with, to a point where users will begin scouting for different locations to stick the needle, in order to not aggravate the same spots all the time. To make matters worse, its not that pleasant to inject either. The injection-site can become irritated and swell, and sometimes give incredible itches or soreness when touched. All these factors combined, you can see that this is the best form of testosterone to start off on for most beginners. And still. As discussed with enanthate and cypionate, a long-acting ester requires some skill with ancillary drugs and familiarity with post-cycle protocol since simple discontinuation will not put a halt to all problems. In that aspect, for those who do not master ancillaries and post-cycle therapy, propionate is perhaps a better product to start off with. Levels of androgens and estrogens will drop within 2-4 days of discontinuation, effectively halting or reducing any occurring side-effects. Nonetheless, this is a testosterone with a high risk of side-effects (the characteristics of testosterone do not change despite the ester, which is just a carrier) so the use of Nolvadex/proviron/Arimidex and so forth is highly advised if you plan to see a cycle through.

What is of note with propionate, is that users have successfully incorporated it into cutting cycles as well. Especially people who tend to lose a lot of mass normally during extreme diet phases find this useful. By injecting every two or three days and using only 50-75 mg each time, no notable water builds up (or at least none that can't be fixed with proviron, arimidex or winstrol) and no fat is deposited, thus allowing a user to stay relatively lean. So this type of testosterone can be used to keep gaining or retaining mass until 2-3 weeks out of contest time with relatively little difficulty. Although most will choose to add Proviron (50-100 mg/day) out of precaution. Its best use is of course still in bulking phases to pack on mass. Testosterone is not the king of the hill of all mass-builders for nothing.

On the American black market propionate is not an extremely available item, its most popular in Europe, where its use is more wide-spread than that of the long-acting esters. Its nonetheless a desired item almost anywhere in the world because it's a very controllable form of what is no doubt the most powerful steroid ever. The cost is quite high too, easily running 2 to 3 times more for a weekly dose than enanthate, cypionate or sustanon 250.
*
Stacking and Use:*

As a short-lived oil based injectable, most will want to opt for doses of 50-100 mg every day to every other day. Those of a lighter stature seeking to use it for cutting purposes may want to make that every 2nd or 3rd day, or add proviron as a precaution instead, 50-100 mg/day sufficing in most cases. The site of injection is best rotated each time, or problem can occur. The compound is irritative and the damage to the skin and underlying tissue can cause some cosmetic problems if it becomes repetitive. Subcutaneously , balls of fat or tissue can build up. In most cases these need to surgically removed. So rotating is wise.

For bulking purposes one is best to stack testosterone with a base compound such as Deca-durabolin (nandrolone) or Equipoise (boldenone), and can addition Dianabol (methandrostenolone) or Anadrol (oxymetholone) for 5-6 weeks, at the beginning, to kickstart the gains a bit. Most will choose for a more user-friendly, longer-acting testosterone for bulking purposes however. For cutting, the best and primary addition is that of Proviron, which will reduce if not stop estrogen build-up, increase muscle hardness and strength and allow for a higher free testosterone level. But naturally other compounds lend themselves quite well too. Base compounds such as Equipoise or Primobolan (methenolone) making a good match for longer stacks, and towards contest time steroids such as Anavar (oxandrolone), finaplix (Trenbolone) or Winstrol (Stanazolol) make the best matches, as they too will help increase muscle hardness and decrease body-fat, while maintaining lean muscle mass. With testosterone, most any combination is possible. Because testosterone is always the stronger compound in a stack.

In terms of ancillaries, the use of anti-estrogens is advised. For cutting puposes one will want to run Proviron alongside the testosterone for the length of the stack, which will rarely make the use of other anti-estrogens a necessity. If no Proviron or arimidex is used, you may want to keep some Nolvadex handy. Should problems arise starting on 20-40 mg of Nolvadex until a while after problems subside should be sufficient for all intents and purposes. Testosterone, being a heavily aromatizing compound, is also quite suppressive of natural testosterone (most so, safe for nandrolone) so a post-cycle therapy with Nolva/Clomid and HCG is necessary. Usually one will start HCG the last week or two weeks of a stack and run it about 4 weeks. HCG shots of 1500-3000 IU given every 5th or 6th day. That means during the end of a cycle, one shot of HCG is given per two shots of testosterone. A user should also opt to wait on using clomid or Nolvadex until the androgen is cleared. For longer esters that was 1.5 to 2 weeks, obviously that time-frame should be reduced to 1 week or even half a week for propionate. One will then start on either 40-50 mg of Nolvadex or 150 mg of Clomid per day for a period of two weeks, and then follow it up with 20-25 mg of Nolvadex or 100 mg of Clomid per day for another two weeks. Post-cycle therapy will facilitate the return of natural testosterone and make it more likely for the user to retain most of the mass he gained while on the cycle.


----------



## GFR (Dec 7, 2005)

Winstrol / Stromba

Pharmaceutical Name: Stanozolol
Chemical structure: 17 alpha-methyl-5alpha- androstano [3,2-c]pyrazol-17 beta-ol
Molecular weight of base: 344.5392
*
Characteristics:*

TThis is another one of the popular ones. Next to Deca and D-bol the third most abused substance among athletes is stanozolol, as documented by the many positive drug tests. Among them the case sprinter Ben Johnson, who was stripped of his Gold Medal in the 100 meter dash in the 1988 Olympics. But since then the number of positives has grown exponentially. In bodybuilding Shawn Ray's positive in the 1990 Arnold Schwarzenegger Classic (a brief stint the IFBB had with drug testing). Ray was the winner of that event, but Canadion pro Nimrod King was also shown to have stanazolol metabolites in his urine.

That short paragraph to illustrate what sort of an impact it has made on the world of sports. Stanozolol is commonly referred to as Winny, after its trade name as marketed by Winthrop : Winstrol. In Europe this may be a bit confusing as the most available form there is called Stromba. Winny comes in two forms, an injectable form and an oral form. Both are equally popular and both are to be used daily. The injections are the same compound as the orals, which is methylated. Due to this feat it can't be esterified for time-release. So its not quite suited for weekly injections although this is claimed on the package insert of the veterinary form of Winny. Another thing that would further add to the difficulty of time-release is that it is delivered in an aqueous solution. That would not exactly facilitate the entry into adipose tissue, needed for the esterification and storage of the substrate in the body.

The injectable version often gives more results. In similar doses there is still more breakdown upon first pass in the liver, making it difficult to get an equal amount absorbed. And on top of that it has to be mentioned that most people simply don't take an equal amount. Too many pills, lesser availability, higher cost. Many factors play a role in that. But of course an oral is to be preferred over daily injections as that gives the necessary complications as well. Think of abscesses and lumps, the searching for new injection sites due to pain and so on. Some have solved this problem by simply drinking the Winny injections. It's the same substance, also methylated to withstand the liver, the availability and price are better and its contained in water. So there really aren't many objections to this.

Of course because they are the same substance, regardless of the method of use, its not advised to use Winny for long periods of time. Slightly less hepatoxic than most 17-alpha alkylated substrates, so it can be used a bit longer, as long as 8 weeks, but longer than that is not wise. Elevation of liver values is quite common.

The specificity of Winny however, lies in how it counteracts estrogenic side-effects such as gyno and excess water retention. First of all it's a 5-alpha reduced substrate. 5-alpha reduction breaks the double bond between positions 4 and 5, which is required for conversion to estrogen via aromatase, the primary enzyme for the manufacture of estrogen in males. Because some of these compounds nonetheless show some affinity for aromatase they may have some use in blocking estrogen from other steroids they are stacked with. Wether or not Winny acts in this way is not entirely sure. What has been a popular point of discussion with stanozolol is its suggested anti-progestagenic effects. The theory goes that Winny can bind and compete for a position at the progesterone receptor much like Clomid of Nolvadex would at the estrogen receptor, thereby inhibiting progestagenic effects. Now, progesterone can aggravate estrogenic side-effects by agonizing estrogen and it does play a role in gyno.

We also discussed that certain steroids may indeed stimulate and act at the height of the progesterone receptor including nandrolone and Norethandrolone. These hormones are also altered by it inducing a decrease in libido and a sense of lethargy and such, and eventhough they aromatize in lesser rates than some other steroids, they show an equal capability to cause estrogenic side-effects, particularly when stacked with other aromatizable compounds. Now there is evidence that Winny does indeed bind to the progesterone receptor1 and its users do not indicate the normal characteristics of progesterone stimulation, which bodes well for these anti-progestagenic properties. There is also some clinical data that it does aid in symptoms that require progesterone suppression2. Much in the way danazol was also successfully used. The one thing we shouldn't lose sight of however is in what rate it binds to the progesterone reception. There is no data on this. For all we know it couldn't bind strong enough to compete with nandrolone or norethandrolone. So its not wise to state that Winny is an anti-progestagin per se, but it does make Winny a good match for these products in stacks in any case.

Strong gains are never really made while using stanozolol (it's a weak androgen since it has no 3-keto group needed for androgen binding), but decent and fairly easy to maintain gains are possible. Its limited time of use however makes most experienced users opt for other steroids in that regard. Winny, in bodybuilding circles at least, is used mostly during cutting cycles to maintain mass. Winstrol, like a DHT compound also gives a distinct increase in muscle hardness and striations in people with a low body-fat percentage. This lends further credence that it too may be a an anti-estrogen. But most likely it has more to do with the overall lower levels of circulating estrogen. Winny is also quite effective at promoting strength because it binds very well at the androgen receptor. Short term stanozolol use can promote drastic strength, a feat often employed early in a bulking cycle (although d-bol would be more suited in that case) or late in a cutting cycle to prevent a decrease in performance. This combined with the red blood cell count-stimulating properties of its androgen affinity make it popular among track athletes as well in order to beget better results. As many, including Ben Johnson, did not take into account it can be detected for quite some time after last use so its not advisable for drug tested athletes. Many have assumed otherwise due to the short half-life, but apparently some inactive metabolites are easily esterified, so they can be found up to 5 months after the last injection.

Winny is mostly quite well-tolerated in men. Cramps, headaches, elevated blood pressure and cholesterol levels and liver damage are noted, but on a not so-frequent basis. Standard virilization symptoms associated with the stimulating of the androgen receptor, however, are a problem. Acne, prostate hypertrophy and an aggravation of male pattern baldness can occur, so use by women has to be discouraged.

Due to the frequent rate of injections, users generally have to go spotting for different sites of injection on the body. Calves, shoulders, arms and such. When doing so they noted a localized increase in mass which has given root to the myth that Winny can add muscle where it is injected. What I'm about to say goes for all compounds known to date : Steroids do not increase mass locally. The observance is noted because the injection breaks the fascia around the muscle, which possibly gives a muscle a little more room to grow. This is mostly temporary, and in the best cases very limited. Multiple injections would not increase the size in comparison. When the fascia heals, if it heals, it can lead to something called compartments syndrome, where a nerve is pinched between a muscle and its fascia. Leading to numbness quite often and in some cases to a paralysis of everything that nerve controls. This is not a frequent occurrence. This is rare, but my point was documenting that localized growth spurred by an injection is a myth.

A last note about injectable Winny is : shake before use. Its called an aqueous solution, but the Winny being a steroid is not particularly polar, meaning it doesn't dissolve in the water. When the stuff sits, it will accumulate at the bottom of the vial. A good way to recognize the real stuff as well. So shake before you draw it into a syringe or mix it before you drink it, and perhaps even stir it again once in the syringe prior to injection.

*Stacking and Use:*

Winstrol is best used at a rate of 50 mg a day. When in an injection that amounts to a single injection every day around the same time. In orals, that'll be at least 5 tabs of a legit product.

In a mass stack Winny makes a good match for Deca and Nilevar. Whether or not its anti-progestagenic effects are for real or not, lets just say it can't hurt. In any stack with Deca the use of 25-50 mg a day for the first 6-8 weeks of the stack can kickstart it and add some strength. With Nilevar there is a practical objection because it is also 17-alpha alkylated and more toxic than Winny, so your stack would be limited to 6 weeks, which is not overly productive.



For cutting purposes Boldenone, Masteron and trenbolone are the best options. If you are employing a longer stack, then use 25-50 mg of Winny for 6 weeks or so at the end of the stack. Boldenone is the best match here as the other two do basically the same thing. They act solely or mostly at the androgen receptor. Making them poorer choices since simply upping the dose of Winny would mostly achieve similar results. Of course neither is methylated, which allows for longer use.

There is no need for an anti-estrogen as Winny may have such a property of its own and does not aromatize at any rate. The only counter-indication with Winny would perhaps be an anti-hypertensive if you use for a longer stack. Be sure to get liver values checked if you use for longer than 6 weeks on end. There is no real use for Clomid or Nolva post-cycle for Winny specifically since there is no post-cycle aromatisation to cause negative feedback. That makes whatever gains you made on Winny quite easy to maintain.


----------



## GFR (Dec 8, 2005)

*Recomended First cycle*
must be over 21.....23 or older is better....and have at least 4 years training experiance


*Week	Testosterone		Nolvadex*


*1*	500 mg/week			If needed : 10 mg/day
*2*	500 mg/week		If needed : 10 mg/day
*3*	500 mg/week		If needed : 10 mg/day
*4*	500 mg/week		If needed : 10 mg/day
*5*	500 mg/week		If needed : 10 mg/day
*6*	500 mg/week		If needed : 10 mg/day
*7*	500 mg/week			If needed : 10 mg/day
*8*	500 mg/week	If needed : 10 mg/day
*9*	500 mg/week			If needed : 10 mg/day
*10*  500 mg/week		If needed : 10 mg/day
*11* 
*12*				40 mg/day
*13*				40 mg/day
*14*				40 mg/day
*15*				40 mg/day


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Dec 9, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> *Recomended First cycle*
> must be over 21.....23 or older is better....and have at least 4 years training experience
> 
> 
> ...



There we are.


----------



## GFR (Dec 10, 2005)

Arimidex (Anastrozole)
*
Characteristics:*

Arimidex seems to have somewhat become the holy grail of anti-estrogens. Due to its limited availability, high price and extreme effectiveness, its become a much desired product on the black market. The compound anastrozole is indeed a revolution in the treatment of breast cancers. It's a new generation of aromatase blocker. Up until recently the main product for this purpose was the androgenic steroid Mesterolone (Proviron). But the problem here was that Proviron was not particularly strong and in the required doses of 50 to 100 mg per day, androgenic side-effects were not uncommon. Proviron is after all a DHT derivative. It could also never be used longer than the cycle lasted, because to some extent (despite readily being deactivated) it was suppressive of natural testosterone production. Anastrozole seems to do the job more efficiently. In clinical trials a single tab daily proved to have a profound effect. In steroid circles, mostly due to the high cost, experimentation with half and quarter tabs proved it to be almost unbelievably strong. So much, that really half a tab per day suffices for most users.

Anastrozole operates by blocking the aromatase enzyme, the primary enzyme for the conversion of testosterone to estrogen. A steroid that is altered by this enzyme is referred to as an aromatizing steroid, and such steroids can cause estrogen build-up. This has several potential side-effects such as water retention, fat gain and lets not forget gynocomastia (the growth of breast tissue in men). To prevent such effects anti-aromatase products can be used. Often times during a cycle most will want to allow for some estrogen, since it heavily promotes strength and gains as well (increases GH, upgrades the androgen receptor, improves glucose utilization). These people will generally opt for an estrogen receptor antagonist such as Nolvadex (tamoxifen) or Clomid (Clomiphene). These products do not stop the formation of estrogen, but stop the estrogen from exerting its effects by competitively taking up the receptors for this hormone. This allows them to stop any problems dead in their tracks, acting very fast, but upon discontinuation allowing for immediate influx of estrogen again as well. This has the benefit that they can be used as soon as problems arise, and discontinued when they subside, thereby only reducing estrogen-mediated gains for the time-span of the occurring problem (mostly gyno). Aromatase blockers like arimidex and proviron on the other hand are more useful for those seeking to eliminate estrogen from a cycle of aromatizable steroids all together. People who are willing to settle for slower gains, in an attempt to stay lean throughout, or for those who are truly sensitive to estrogen and do not want to take the risk of problems occurring. And arimidex is the clear weapon of choice here, at least to those who can afford it.

Things one needs to note while using arimidex is that the benefits of estrogen become non-existent as well. First of all that means gains can be drastically reduced. They will be leaner and more qualitative, but they will nonetheless be seriously reduced. A second problem is that estrogen seems to have a positive effect on cholesterol levels. Since estrogen is reduced, the use of arimidex may have a profound impact on HDL to LDL ratio's in your cholesterol profile. In this aspect the use of Nolvadex is more user-friendly, because despite its anti-estrogenic effects in most tissues, it seems to exert positive estrogenic effects in the liver and promote a better cholesterol profile.

Lastly, the major problem with arimidex is the cost. I've seen people who were willing to fork over 250 dollars for a 28 tablet box of legit arimidex. That's the price of fame. Of course these prices are rididculous, but most people don't really know where to look. I've found the generic anastrozole tabs for as low as 2.2 dollars per tab, which is less than half the average street price. So it all comes down to shopping around a bit. Its not that anastrozole is that expensive to make, just that its patented. Which means that besides legit arimidex, all versions in existence are generics. This also means they could be slightly off on content or impure, if trustworthy at all. So be sure to check this with someone who has tried them or had them tested before buying a generic. The liquidex sells legit for not that much more, Around 3 to 4 bucks per gram and is generally a good buy as well, although content may be off. Since few will be investing in this to mess around with low doses and will generally opt to take 1 mg a day (1/4 cc), this shouldn't be a problem. The anastrozole powder is a real buy at merely 2-3 dollars per mg, but obviously no one will ship that for less than 100 mg orders.
*
Stacking and Use:*

As mentioned, arimidex is an ancillary that is supposed to be stacked with aromatizing steroids in order to stop all formation of estrogen. Its seemingly very potent, so doses of 0.5 to 1 mg are enough. Some claim that 0.25 mg is enough, but for anyone doing any sort of serious cycle, I would not advise less than 0.5. These steroids are, without exception testosterone, nandrolone, norethandrolone, boldenone and methandrostenolone. And all of their derivatives as well. The drug oxymetholone (anadrol) has estrogenic effects as well, but they seem to be the result of oxymetholone's acidic A-ring activating the estrogen receptor by itself, rather than by conversion to estrogen. So Nolvadex would be more advisable in that case. To understand the whole story, I refer you to my profile on Anadrol.

Although it does block gains, aromatase blockers are generally used for the extent or a certain duration on a cycle, whereas receptor antagonists are used mostly to solve problems. Because it takes some time for an aromatase blocker to take effect (even when aromatase is blocked, there is still a level of circulating estrogen) and again some time to bring estrogen back upon discontinuation (new estrogen needs to be made again), acute problems are best solved with Nolvadex or clomid. When an aromatase blocker is used, Arimidex is the best choice by far. Proviron may be more apt when using with testosterone, due to its other characteristics and positive benefits on testosterone, but for all other intents and purpose arimidex should be preferred in these instances.


----------



## GFR (Dec 10, 2005)

Clomid and Nolvadex

Pharmaceutical Name: Clomiphene (as citrate)
Molecular weight of base: 405.9663
Molecular weight of ester: 192.125 (citric acid, 6 carbons)

Pharmaceutical Name: Tamoxifen (as citrate)
Molecular weight of base: 371.5212
Molecular weight of ester: 192.125 (citric acid, 6 carbons)
*
Characteristics:*

While practically similar compounds in structure, few people ever really consider Clomid and Nolva to be similar. Its not just a common myth in steroid circles, but even in the medical community. This misconception originates from their completely different uses. Nolvadex is most commonly used for the treatment of breast cancer in women, while clomid is generally considered a fertility aid. In bodybuilding circles, from day one, clomid has generally been used as post-cycle therapy and Nolvadex as an anti-estrogen.

But as I intend to demonstrate this is in essence the same. I believe the myth to have originated because Nolva is clearly a more powerful anti-estrogen, and the people selling clomid needed another angle to sell the stuff, so it was mostly used as a post-cycle aid. But few users really understand how clomid (and also Nolvadex, logically) works to bring back natural testosterone in the body after the conclusion of a cycle of androgenic anabolic steroids. After a cycle is over, the level of androgens in the body drop drastically. The body compensates with an overproduction of estrogen to keep steroid levels up. Estrogen as well inhibits the production of natural testosterone, and in the period between the return of natural testosterone and the end of a cycle, a lot of mass is lost. So its in everybody's best interest to bring back natural test as soon as humanly possible. Clomid and Nolvadex will reduce the post-cycle estrogen, so that a steroid deficiency is constated and the hypothalamus is stimulated to regenerate natural testosterone production in the body. That's basically how the mechanism works, nothing more, nothing less.

Both compounds are structurally alike, classified as triphenylethylenes. Nolvadex is clearly the stronger component of the two as it can achieve better results in decreasing overall estrogen with 20-40 mg a day, than clomid can in doses of 100-150 mg a day. A noteworthy difference. Triphenylethylenes are very mild estrogens that do not exert a lot, if any activity at the estrogen receptor, but are still highly attracted to it. As such they will occupy the receptor and keep it from binding estrogens. This means they do not actively work to reduce estrogen in the body like Proviron, Viratase or arimidex would (by competing for the aromatase enzyme), but that it blocks the receptor so that any estrogen in the body is basically inert, because it has no receptor to bind to.

This has advantages and disadvantages. The disadvantage is that when use is discontinued, the estrogen level is still the same and new problems will develop much sooner. The advantage is that it works much faster and has results sooner than with an aromatase blocker like Proviron or arimidex. Therefor, when problems such as gynocomastia occur during a cycle of steroids one will usually start 20 mg/day of Nolva or 100 mg/day of clomid straight away, in conjunction with some Proviron or arimidex. The proviron or arimidex will actively reduce estrogen while the clomid or Nolvadex will solve your ongoing problem straight away. This way, when use is discontinued there is no immediate rebound.

So which one should you use? Well personally, I'd have to say Nolvadex. Both as an on-cycle anti-estrogen and a post-cycle therapy. As an anti-estrogen its simply much stronger, demonstrated by the fact that better results are obtained with 20-40 mg than with 100-150 mg of clomid. For post-cycle, this plays a key role as well. It deactivates rebound estrogen much faster and more effective. But most importantly, Nolvadex has a direct influence on bringing back natural testosterone, where as clomid may actually have a slight negative influence. The reason being that Tamoxifen (as in Nolvadex) seems to increase the responsiveness of LH (luteinizing hormone) to GnRH (gonadtropin releasing hormone), whereas clomid seems to decrease the responsiveness a bit1.

Another noteworthy fact about Nolvadex is that it acts more potently as an estrogen in the liver. As you remember, I mentioned that clomiphene and tamoxifen are basically weak estrogens. Well, tamoxifen is apparently still quite potent in the liver. This offers us the positive benefits of this hormone in the liver, while avoiding its negative effects elsewhere in the body. As such Nolvadex can have a very positive impact on negative cholesterol levels2 in the body, and therefore too should be considered a better choice than clomid. It will not solve the problem of bad cholesterol levels during Steroid use, but will help to contain the problem to a larger degree.

Another reason why I promote the use of Nolvadex over Clomid post-cycle (as if being 3-4 times stronger and having more of a direct effect on restoring natural test wasn't enough) is because it's a lot safer. Not just because it improves lipid profiles, but also because it simply doesn't have the intrinsic side-effects that Clomid has. Clomid causes more acne for sure, but that's mainly because you need to use a 3-4 times higher dose. But Clomid seems to also affect the eyesight. Long-term clomid therapy causes irreversible changes in eyesight3 in users. Irreversible. For me that alone is reason enough to prefer Nolvadex.

Lastly, one should be aware that use of these compounds can reduce the gains made on steroids. Nolvadex more so than clomid, simply because it is stronger. Estrogen is responsible for a number of anabolic factors such as increasing growth hormone output, upgrading the androgen receptor and improving glucose utilization. This is why aromatizing steroids like testosterone are still best suited for maximum muscle gain. When reducing the estrogen levels, we therefore reduce the potential gains being made. For this reason one may opt to try clomid during a cycle instead of Nolvadex. Although I would imagine that the problem that needed solved would be of more concern, in which case Nolva remains the weapon of choice. It's a plain fact that there is a high correlation between gains and side-effects. Either you go for maximum gains and tolerate the side-effects, or you reduce the side-effects, and with it the gains. That's life, nothing is free.
*
Stacking and Use:*

If problems of Gynocomastia or other estrogen related symptoms tend to pop up during a cycle the use of 20-30 mg of Nolvadex or 100 mg of Clomid daily should easily contain the problem, and be used until a few days after the problem subsides. For best results and the least amount of problems upon cessation it is best stacked with Proviron (50 mg) or arimidex (0.5 mg) for this duration as well. Its not advised that these products be ran concomitantly with the steroid for the entire duration of the stack, as this will reduce your gains. Instead cease the usage of anti-estrogens once the problem is contained, and should the problem resurface, simply recommence the use of the products in the same manner as described above.

Once a cycle of steroids is concluded one should always initiate a post-cycle therapy to help bring back natural testosterone as soon as possible. This will help you to retain the mass you gained. How this is done depends highly on the type of steroid used. If only orals were used, therapy should start immediately, even the last day of the stack. If short-acting esters or water-based injectables were used, therapy should commence within 4-7 days after last injection, and if long-acting esters were used then it should commence 1.5 to 2 weeks after the last injection was given. The length of the therapy will vary as well, from 3-5 weeks. The longer acting the product was, the longer therapy should be continued to make sure all suppressive factors are cleared before use of Clomid/Nolvadex is discontinued.

For best results, it is best stacked with HCG (Human Chorionic gonadotrophin), which functions as an LH analog and can help bring testicle size back up. HCG use starts the last week of a cycle, and on from there every 5-6 days (usually 1500-3000 IU) and discontinued 1.5 to weeks prior to the cessation of Nolvadex/clomid. The reason being that HCG itself is also suppressive of natural testosterone and should be out of the body before therapy is over, or it will inhibit natural testicle function. But I can not stress enough that HCG possibly plays a more important role in post-cycle therapy than clomid/Nolvadex. For Clomid and Nolvadex, doses are usually tapered down. Its best to start with 40-50 mg of Nolvadex or 150 mg of Clomid for the first week or the first two weeks, and then finish the program with 20-25 mg of Nolvadex or 100 mg of Clomid for an additional two weeks.


----------



## GFR (Dec 10, 2005)

Proviron

Pharmaceutical Name: Mesterolone
Chemical structure: 1 alpha-methyl-17 beta-hydroxy-5 alpha-androstan-3-one
Molecular weight of base: 304.4716
*
Characteristics:*

Mesterolone is an orally active, 1-methylated DHT. Like Masteron, but then actually delivered in an oral fashion. DHT is the conversion product of testosterone at the 5-alpha-reductase enzyme, the result being a hormone that is 3 to 4 times as androgenic and is structurally incapable of forming estrogen. One would imagine then that mesterolone would be a perfect drug to enhance strength and add small but completely lean gains to the frame. Unfortunately there is a control mechanism for DHT in the human body. When levels get too high, the 3alpha hydroxysteroid dehydrogenase enzyme converts it to a mostly inactive compound known as 3-alpha (5-alpha-androstan-3alpha,17beta-diol), a prohormone if you will. It can equally convert back to DHT by way of the same enzyme when low levels of DHT are detected. But it means that unless one uses ridiculously high amounts, most of what is administered is quite useless at the height of the androgen receptor in muscle tissue and thus mesterolone is not particularly suited, if at all, to promote muscle hypertrophy.

Proviron has four distinct uses in the world of bodybuilding. The first being the result of its structure. It is 5-alpha reduced and not capable of forming estrogen, yet it nonetheless has a much higher affinity for the aromatase enzyme (which converts testosterone to estrogen) than testosterone does. That means in administering it with testosterone or another aromatizable compound, it prevents estrogen build-up because it binds to the aromatase enzyme very strongly, thereby preventing these steroids from interacting with it and forming estrogen. So Mesterolone use has the extreme benefit of reducing estrogenic side-effects and water retention noted with other steroids, and as such still help to provide mostly lean gains. Its also been suggested that it may actually downgrade the actual estrogen receptor making it doubly effective at reducing circulating estrogen levels.

The second use is in enhancing the potency of testosterone. Testosterone in the body at normal physiological levels is mostly inactive. As much as 97 or 98 percent of testosterone in that amount is bound to sex hormone binding globulin (SHBG) and albumin, two proteins. In such a form testosterone is mostly inactive. But as with the aromatase enzyme, DHT has a higher affinity for these proteins than testosterone does, so when administered simultaneously the mesterolone will attach to the SHBG and albumin, leaving larger amounts of free testosterone to mediate anabolic activities such as protein synthesis. Another way in which it helps to increase gains. Its also another part of the equation that makes it ineffective on its own, as binding to these proteins too, would render it a non-issue at the androgen receptor.

Thirdly, mesterolone is added in pre-contest phases to increase a distinct hardness and muscle density. Probably due to its reduction in circulating estrogen, perhaps due to the downregulating of the estrogen receptor in muscle tissue, it decreases the total water build-up of the body giving its user a much leaner look, and a visual effect of possessing "harder" muscles with more cuts and striations. Proviron is often used as a last-minute secret by a lot of bodybuilders and both actors and models have used it time and again to deliver top shape day in day out, when needed. Like the other methylated DHT compound, drostanolone, mesterolone is particularly potent in achieving this feat.

Lastly Proviron is used during a cycle of certain hormones such as nandrolone, with a distinct lack of androgenic nature, or perhaps 5-alpha reduced hormones that don't have the same affinities as DHT does. Such compounds, thinking of trenbolone, nandrolone and such in particular, have been known to decrease libido. Limiting the athlete to perform sexually being the logical result. DHT plays a key role in this process and is therefore administered in conjunction with such steroids to ease or relieve this annoying side-effect. Proviron is also commonly prescribed by doctors to people with low levels of testosterone, or patients with chronic impotence. Its not perceived as a powerful anabolic, but it gets the job done equally well if not better than other anabolic steroids making it a favorite in medical practices due to its lower chance of abuse.

Mesterolone is generally well liked nonetheless as it delivers very few side-effects in men. In high doses it can cause some virilization symptoms in women. But because of the high level of deactivation and pre-destination in the system (albumin, SHBG, 3bHSD, aromatase) quite a lot of it, if not all simply never reaches the androgen receptor where it would cause anabolic effects, but also side-effects. So its relatively safe. Doses between 25 and 250 mg per day are used with no adverse effects. 50 mg per day is usually sufficient to be effective in each of the four cases we mentioned up above, so going higher really isn't necessary. Unlike what some suggest or believe, its not advised that Proviron be used when not used in conjunction with another steroid, as it too is quite suppressive of natural testosterone, leading to all sorts of future complications upon discontinuation. Ranging from loss of libido or erectile dysfunction all the way up to infertility. One would not be aware of such dangers because Proviron fulfills most of the functions of normal levels of testosterone.
*
Stacking and Use:*

Mesterolone is an oral alkylated steroid. If used primarily as an anti-aromatase drug, using it throughout a longer cycle (10-12 weeks) of injectables may elevate liver values a little bit, though much, much less than one would expect with a 17-alpha-alkylated steroid. Eventhough instead of inhibiting gains, mesterolone may actually contribute to gains. So that's a bit of a shame. Its not quite as toxic since its not alkylated in the same fashion, but at the 1 position, which reduces hepatic breakdown, but not like 17-alpha alkylation. The reason for the change of position I assume, is because alkylating at the 17-alpha position has been shown to reduce affinity for sex hormone binding proteins. This would in turn decrease its ability to free testosterone. Nonetheless the delivery rate is quite good. Its taken daily in 50-100 mg doses.

The best thing to stack it with is testosterone of course. Its most easily bound to SHBG and albumin, and deactivated for up to 98%. Since the DHT can compete for these structures with higher affinity it would naturally lead to a higher yield of whatever testosterone product you stacked it with. Since DHT levels are notably higher now there is also more stimulation of the androgen receptor causing more strength gains, and because of its affinity for aromatase the overall estrogen level decreases as well. This has as a result that gains are leaner, and once again the overall testosterone yield is increased as less I converted at the aromatase enzyme.

It's of course used in other stacks with products such as methandrostenolone, boldenone and nandrolone to reduce estrogenic activity and increase muscle hardness. The addition of proviron makes boldenone a dead lock for a cutting stack and for some may even make it possible to use nandrolone while cutting, although the use of Winstrol or a receptor antagonist in conjunction is wishful as well. The benefit of adding it to a nandrolone stack is that it may also help you reduce the decrease in libido suffered from nandrolone, since the latter is mostly deactivated by 5-alpha reductase, an enzyme that makes other hormones more androgenic.

Proviron is an anti-aromatase, so obviously anti-estrogens would be futile and redundant. Blood pressure medication for those prone to hypertension may be wise, as this DHT can increase the blood pressure.


----------



## Vick (Apr 6, 2011)

* 					Methylhydroxynandrolone 				*

Methyltestosterone (oral)
Chemical Name:
4-Hydroxy-17alpha-methyl-hydroxyestra-4-ene-3-one
Estrogenic Activity: none Progestational Activity: moderate

Methylhydroxynandrolone, or MHN for short, is a potent derivative of the  anabolic steroid nandrolone. It differs from this base steroid  structurally in two ways. First, it has been c-17alpha alkylated  (methylated), a modification that allows this steroid to be orally  active. Next, an additional hydroxyl group has been added at its 4  position, similar to hydroxytestosterone. Together these two alterations  have created a potent orally active and non-aromatizable anabolic  steroid, with a profile somewhat similar to that of Winstrol or Anavar -  a primarily anabolic agent with no discernible estrogenic activity.  This anabolic was investigated back in the 1960's, and to spite its  effective nature was never released as a prescription drug. Its  properties make it of obvious interest as a designer steroid, and I  would not be surprised if numerous athletes have used it for this  purpose over the years. However, since we have not seen a MHN scandal in  the media, this remains a matter for speculation.

Although this steroid is a nandrolone derivative, it acts quite  differently from its chemical parent. For starters, while nandrolone is a  relatively mild steroid, MHN is an exceedingly potent synthetic agent.

According to assay results published in Hormonal Steroids (Academic  Press, 1964), methylhydroxynandrolone is 13 times more potent than  methyltestosterone. This is clearly something of interest for this makes  MHN stronger than any prescription steroid known currently. MHN is also  quite potent as an androgen, behaving more like trenbolone than  nandrolone in this regard. The relative androgenicity of this steroid is  likely intensified by its 4-hydroxyl group, a modification that  prevents its 5-alpha reduction to weaker "dihydro" metabolites in the  skin, scalp and prostate. MHN cannot interact with the reductase enzyme,  therefore, it retains its original level of potency in these same  tissues. This steroid is still technically more of an "anabolic" than an  "androgen", but it is definitely not the mild nandrolone you are  familiar with.

Due to its displaying such a high level of milligram for milligram  potency, the typical effective daily dosage for men is going to be  comparatively much lower than one would expect with other agents. For  example, while Dianabol might warrant using 25-35mg daily to notice a  pronounced benefit, methylhydroxynandrolone users will likely be working  in the range of only 5-15mg per day. At this level MHN should provide  very solid gains in muscle mass and strength, with no water retention or  increased fat deposition. If anything the user is likely to lose body  fat at the same time, one of the reasons why athletes will often spend  the extra money on an anabolic like Winstrol, instead of simply taking  cheap testosterone or Dbol. This drug is also versatile for stacking,  and mixes well with most other anabolics (for cutting) or androgenic  (for bulking phases). Women should probably stay away from this steroid  altogether, and instead opt for an agent known to be less androgenic  (and friendlier to women). Something like Primobolan, Winstrol or Anavar  would be a much better choice than MHN, with less chance for permanent  masculine side effects.

Methylhydroxynandrolone is not available as a prescription agent at this  time, in any part of the world. This agent was merely investigated as a  drug, and never sold as one. It has appeared on the U.S. supplement  market very recently, sold legally and openly as a nutritional product.  This was due primarily to the fact that it was never regulated as a drug  in this country, and, barring a direct listing on the 1992 steroid law,  could not be covered by it. MHN has since been included in the most  recent expansion of our nation's steroid laws, and is formally a  controlled anabolic steroid in the U.S. as of January 20, 2005.  Possession of this agent after this date carries all the same legal  risks and consequences as other popular and illegal steroids.​


----------



## TwisT (Apr 6, 2011)

Vick said:


> ~~




Did you really just bump a thread from 2005? We have profiles in the elite section.

-T


----------



## Vick (Apr 6, 2011)

TwisT said:


> Did you really just bump a thread from 2005? We have profiles in the elite section.
> 
> -T


Not a bump, a profile not in the Elite Secton.


----------



## TwisT (Apr 6, 2011)

When you post in a thread that hasnt been posted in in over 6 years, its called bumping.

And its retarded


----------



## LightBearer (Apr 6, 2011)

will using nolvadex during cycle desensitize you to it? will it not work as well in pct?  ive got plenty of nolva and exemestane ready for my first cycle and am thinking of using the nolva on cycle to prevent gyno instead of exemestane so it doesnt kill my estrogen 


TJ Cline said:


> *Recomended First cycle*
> must be over 21.....23 or older is better....and have at least 4 years training experiance
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jamontap (Apr 7, 2011)

Vick said:


> Not a bump, a profile not in the Elite Secton.


 
Thanks for bumping this. I'm newer to the forums and found this to be very useful info.


----------



## TGB1987 (Apr 7, 2011)

Be advised much of this info is old and outdated such as using Nolva for on cycle.   Light bearer use aromaisn not Nolva.  Nolva is for emergencies only.


----------



## TGB1987 (Apr 7, 2011)

I am closing this thread due the fact that the info here is outdated and I don't want someone to take the wrong advice.  AIs were not used much at this time.  We are more knowledged in this now and have a better understanding.  If you want to view updated profiles become an elite member check them out.


----------

